# I was wrong.



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

You know what? I have been wrong.

The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.

We have had ample chances over the past 54 years but instead of taking advantage of the many opportunities America provides, we have wasted our time and money in a doped  up drunken stupor while letting our communities become crumbled down cesspools of crime and instead of taking responsibility, we blame whites.

So after all these discussions I have learned at lot and the fact is you guys were right. Now don't conflate this to mean I am going to join the republican party and suppport Trump.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



And a lot of black men, most in fact, raise their children with love, education, and respect.  Don't judge any people by the actions of their minority.

The message is that all men, regardless of color or creed, should honor their responsibilities as men and do right by the children they produce.

To not do so makes you less than a man.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 6, 2019)

* taking advantage of the many opportunities America provides *


run with it ^^^^and best of luck to ya


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 6, 2019)

I honestly don’t know what to say

I just don’t know if you’re serious or have a purpose 

With that said, I will give you the benefit of doubt 
take it at face value and give you props....
I know that wasn’t easy for you to write


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.



It takes a hell of a Man to admit that he has been wrong... Ask me I have been wrong a whole shitload in my life...


----------



## Meathead (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


An epiphany?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



There will be a lesson learned here.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...





I've never thought you as being completely wrong. You've posted a lot of statistical facts that a lot of people want to ignore. But I believe 2 things can be true at the same time.Racism exists along side of opportunity and the failures in the black community do exist as well as successes, and though I think the trend is upwards theres a lot of reasons for why the failures still exist. Part of which might be self perception as well as the perception of a lot of white people have of black people, both of which can feed off each other. And if perception becoming reality does hold some key of success, I'm pretty sure things can improve and are improving with the younger generations of white and black kids. 
What I do not care for is a politically motivated media that often pits peoples perceptions of each other *against* each other when its not necessary. Things are definately taking a long time to improve and in hindsight, there are a lot of what if moments where opportunity was lost. But society in those times was not quite as forward thinking as we are today I think. An example I think of is here in California during WW2 a lot of African Americans came out here from the south to work in the ship yards. They worked good paying jobs, had solid families at the time, started businesses, things looked good from what I understand until the war industry stopped and then people were left with nothing to do, well, there is a lot of blame to go around for why progress slowed down and then deteriorated looking at it from today.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


ROFLMFAO 

Yep, a purpose...I figured as much
but wanted to give you the benefit of doubt 

After your last thread
this thread wasn’t logical, 

Oh well, back to the reality 
of the African thugs killing each other here in Chiraq


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


it is a sad truth ....and sadly it is not only just the AA community suffering from this problem [tragic and sad as that is ] it is a growing problem in all communities ..it is a problem that is hurting us all . young men need a father to teach them to be men.and when i say that i am not disparaging the millions of single women who do their best to raise their children .its just a known and ancient fact that children need a father and a mother in the home !


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...


i agree but absent fathers are a growing problem in all communities of all races !


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 6, 2019)

Everyone, just wait for it....it’s coming


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I can't learn lessons?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Everyone, just wait for it....it’s coming


What are they waiting for?


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


we all can !! i have been wrong in the past also ....we are All Americans ! we can all work together and stop blaming each other for our problems ....that would really upset the career dividers  in government on both sides of the isle !


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


ROFLMFAO 

Sure you can...by teaching a lesson 
to prove your lesson plan

It’s coming, I know it is, I’m waiting


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


maybe something has happened that caused his change of mind .


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Maybe I’ll win the lottery tomorrow


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...




Im wrong a lot. and race relations is pretty complex and It's also extremely difficult at times to actually express and be understood as to what you believe or are thinking because everyone as a different definition of what is what. Also in the US, being a large country as it is, regional differences, age differences across decades of time are also a bit of a barrier


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



You can be as skeptical as you want. I earned it. . And understand this, I'm not going to concern myself with what you don't want to beleve.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



Very funny.  Now, all that's missing is your admission about what, specifically, you've been wrong.  Certainly, you didn't think the lousy version of U.S. history you've provided would be enough, or did you?


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I can be as skeptical as I want...you’ve earned it

Wow, really, ok

And understand this...I already know that


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Whatever .


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



So you want me to name everything I have been wrong about. Admitting being wrong not good enough? Why?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



Wow.  Are you kidding?  If not, bravo.  

Listen, I agree with you about how fucked up America has been to the black community but after 50 years of liberal/progressive policies, the black communities or "ghettos" as we call them are way too fucked up.  In fact Detroit may be more dangerous today than it was when I grew up there in the 70's.  So black communities have actually taken a step backward.

Did white flight happen?  Fuck yes.  Why?  Because white people don't want to live with blacks.  And it's not just racism.  Blacks bring the property values down.  If blacks cleaned up their neighborhoods and made them nice after white flight, that would have done a lot as far as whites wanting to live with blacks, but that's not what happened.  Too many black people in Detroit don't take care of their homes.

And I told you guys the story of my white 20 something year old friend who moved his business down to Detroit.  He makes and sells organic dirt for weed growers.  After a couple years he moved back to the burbs because of the ghetto ignorant people in Detroit.  You all know who he's talking about.  Go into any party store and see some guy bitching about the price of chips or soda pop.  Just ridiculous.  

So anyways, I know a lot of what I said will be challenged and some of it might be bigoted and ignorant, but I'm just trying to say it like I see it.  Black people do need to clean up the mess that is Detroit, or Baltimore.  Enough blaming whites and things that happened in the past.  Why is it happening today?  If you go into a ghetto you see black people are the problem.  NO ONE would invest in those communities.  Not even blacks.

Here's Everything We Know About Shaq’s Business Empire, Including 150 Car Washes, 17 Auntie Anne’s, and — at One Point — 155 Five Guys

None of Shaq's 5 guys burgers and fries franchises are in ghettos.  Is Shaq a racist?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...


He's not completely wrong.  Just up until now he has never been able to admit the black community is partially to blame for the way it has turned out.  Us whites still need to start treating blacks more fairly but I don't think that will happen until the black community cleans up it's own act first.  Whites will continue to stereotype blacks as long as black communities continue to act stereotypical.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

Census Bureau: Higher Percentage of Black Children Live with Single Mothers | Afro

Here is a link to a small article from afro.com

two days ago, you accused me of dispensing "racist wives tales" for it.

I'm curious as to what you call this piece from afro.com today.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

It's funny how you guys are. For example, fakenews was all about it when I  made the OP. And it was because I said the things it needed and wanted to hear from somebody black. And what I see from you guys is that in order for this nation to come together in your view, blacks must forget and deny what's being done to us. We must all accept only your versions about the lives we live. And if we don't and actually take a stand against it, then we'll be told about the Africans shooting each other in Chicago.

And for some like olde english, I must genuflect and enumerate the things I have been wrong about according to him. Yeah, I learned something. That there are whites who lack the moral character to understand a system they created that stomps on other people doesn't magically change because of a signature on a piece of paper. There are whites that think racism is only comprised of a few nasty words. There are whites willing to ignore huge problems in their own community to lecture others based on a false narrative passed to them through the generations. And even as they believe that, they tell us how the past is done.

This is the CONTENT OF THE CHARACTER of many whites here. And this is what your are being held accountable for and not the color of your skin.

Just like MLK says.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> So you want me to name everything I have been wrong about. Admitting being wrong not good enough? Why?



Because I don't trust you mean it.  So, put some meat on these bones already, so that we can judge on our own whether you've actually been wrong, or are just faking it.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



Someone posted this yesterday and I found this interesting

Why is the U.S. teen birth rate falling?

The teen birth rate in the United States is at a record low, dropping below 18 births per 1,000 girls and women ages 15 to 19 for the first time since the government began regularly collecting data on this group

Despite rapid declines in teen birth rates across all major racial and ethnic groups, disparities persist. In 2018, the birth rate for Hispanic and black teens ages 15 to 19 was almost double the rate among white teens and more than five times as high as the rate among Asians and Pacific Islanders.

Back in 1960, most teen mothers – an estimated 85% – were married. Today, the majority of teen births (89%) are to unmarried mothers.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Census Bureau: Higher Percentage of Black Children Live with Single Mothers | Afro
> 
> Here is a link to a small article from afro.com
> 
> ...


It's a bullshit attempt to deny the fact that single parent homes are not the root cause of our problems. And I know what the cause better than you do because I am black and live through what blacks have to live through. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. Period.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So you want me to name everything I have been wrong about. Admitting being wrong not good enough? Why?
> ...



Why would it have been so important to you for me to have meant it? Is it because that's what you want and need to hear?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Census Bureau: Higher Percentage of Black Children Live with Single Mothers | Afro
> ...


Well, that didn't take long.

I see you are back to the IM2 we have all grown to know and love.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

I notice sealybobo chimed in. And he's happier than a gay man at boystown. All is good if you say the things whites want to hear. You don't fix 189 years of damage in 54. And you especially don't fix it if the same racist attitudes exist within the group of people that caused the problem.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



He never left. He had a hunch and his hunch was proven correct.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> I honestly don’t know what to say
> 
> I just don’t know if you’re serious or have a purpose
> 
> ...



He's as serious as a Starkey.  It's troll bait


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> He never left. He had a hunch and his hunch was proven correct.




Correction -- he indulged in a ruse and his ruse was exposed.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don’t know what to say
> ...



Oh no, this isn't about trolling. Not one bit.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > He never left. He had a hunch and his hunch was proven correct.
> ...


No. The only thing that was exposed is the fact that those like you only want blacks to believe we are what you say we are.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 6, 2019)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



The facts don't align with your theory. Black single parent homes are not the exception, they're the norm. I don't understand why you'd come in here and lie about it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I have stated many times that I have lived and worked among black people and they are a diverse group.  Some are responsible men and some are like you.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I notice sealybobo chimed in. And he's happier than a gay man at boystown. All is good if you say the things whites want to hear. You don't fix 189 years of damage in 54. And you especially don't fix it if the same racist attitudes exist within the group of people that caused the problem.



Bullshit.  Let me give you an example.  My father came here poor from Greece.  He got LUCKY and landed a job at Ford.  A lot of white people were mad that a foreigner got that job, but he didn't let that stop him.  Americans can be brutal to foreigners.  Anyways, a lot of blacks got jobs at Ford, GM and Chrysler too.  This must be because of Affirmative Action. Many of the blacks that worked at Ford in Metro Detroit did not move out of Detroit.  All that money went back into the city.  I'm assuming those blacks put their kids through college?  If they didn't then THEY fucked up.  It wasn't whitys fault.

Anyways, back to my story.  So my dad came here uneducated and worked hard and saved and now he's probably worth $800K.  He put me and my brother through college.  Now his one son makes over $600K a year and I make almost 6 figures.  If this is possible in one generation don't you dare tell me that blacks need another 135 fucking years to figure it out.  

Is that what you are saying?  The black baby born today is doomed and so are every other kid born today because of what happened in the past?

And I'm sorry but moving forward don't you fucking dare tell me a black man can't make it in America.  Really?  Please explain.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Considering that you don't know what responsible is, lol!

I am black. That means I know what black people are.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Why would it have been so important to you for me to have meant it? Is it because that's what you want and need to hear?



I think you blew some sugar up some rightarded racists' arses to test how they'd react.  As far as I've seen, they gladly took it in.

And no, it's not all that important.  In a society that locks up black fathers by the shipload for charges rarely leveled against, or at most leading to a slap on the wrist for, Whitey, the whine about "time that ought to have been spent with kids" is ludicrous.  And that's before we begin to debate the decades of under-investment in schools or the economy of segregated black communities, and the two or three precarious minimum wage "jobs" just to keep their head over water.  You know all that, and better than I do, so what's the point?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I notice sealybobo chimed in. And he's happier than a gay man at boystown. All is good if you say the things whites want to hear. You don't fix 189 years of damage in 54. And you especially don't fix it if the same racist attitudes exist within the group of people that caused the problem.



Here is my racist attitude.  The poor black communities in America need to clean up their act.  The citizens they produce aren't hireable.  I get it that us whites put you in those ghettos but I believe the blacks themselves are responsible for the culture.  And blacks are responsible for a lot of the attitude whites have about blacks.  For example, you are impossible to fire.  If we fire you because you suck,  you'll sue claiming racism.  I've seen it too many times to not believe this stereotype is very real.  So, I bet a lot of white hiring managers don't hire blacks because it's not worth the risk.  Plus you'll just show up late all the time because you are on black people time.  Is bpt not a thing?  Oh it's very real.  

But honestly, if I see a well spoken educated black, I'll go out of my way to give them a chance.  In fact I'd prefer to hire some blacks so my company is a little more diverse.  There are all kinds of companies out there trying to become more diverse.  Do you know who runs/owns those companies?  White people.  Evil white people trying to help blacks out.  Shame on them.

175 Top CEOs Pledge to Diversity and Inclusion Initiative - Ivy Exec Blog


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

It’s the black children being born by black children, with no father, being raised by a grandmother/grandfather and running wild. Morals are out the window. Tuff to swallow the truth sometimes. Excuses kill.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it have been so important to you for me to have meant it? Is it because that's what you want and need to hear?
> ...



The point is that more whites can understand the things you do instead of the," it's your fault and you're only blaming whitey because you failed."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I notice sealybobo chimed in. And he's happier than a gay man at boystown. All is good if you say the things whites want to hear. You don't fix 189 years of damage in 54. And you especially don't fix it if the same racist attitudes exist within the group of people that caused the problem.



LOLz. Racism keeping yawz out of NFL, NBA, MLB...and POTUS!

One mo' time: America is so racist we may never have a real born in America black man as President and have to settle for the "Born in Kenya" knockoff.  We never had an Italian POTUS.

You just keep trolling boy


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I see what you did there.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes, you want us to think of you as speaking for all blacks.

I will leave it up to the intelligence of other members to figure out the motivation behind such boasts.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> It’s the black children being born by black children, with no father, being raised by a grandmother/grandfather and running wild. Morals are out the window. Tuff to swallow the truth sometimes. Excuses kill.



Yeah excuses kill and you just killed a bunch of people with your post. I really think that you might want to reconsider being white and talking about morals. In 2017 whites had more children out of wedlock than blacks had children. And there are millions of white divorced single mothers raising children with an ex husband refusing to pay alimony. But you all have comments about blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

bodecea said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Sometimes you gotta teach.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> The point is that more whites can understand the things you do instead of the," it's your fault and you're only blaming whitey because you failed."



No idea what the above is supposed to mean.  Care to clarify?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I notice sealybobo chimed in. And he's happier than a gay man at boystown. All is good if you say the things whites want to hear. You don't fix 189 years of damage in 54. And you especially don't fix it if the same racist attitudes exist within the group of people that caused the problem.
> ...



Wow!  

10 minute Ravi Shankar at Monterey standing Ovation


----------



## Meister (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the black children being born by black children, with no father, being raised by a grandmother/grandfather and running wild. Morals are out the window. Tuff to swallow the truth sometimes. Excuses kill.
> ...


You are parsing the numbers, IM2.

More than three quarters of African American births are to unmarried women, nearly double the illegitimacy rate of all other births, according to new federal data.


The National Center for Health Statistics said that in 2015, 77.3 percent of non-immigrant black births were illegitimate. The national non-immigrant average is 42 percent, and it was 30 percent for whites.
77% black births to single moms, 49% for Hispanic immigrants

The Black population is a little over 12% in the US, of coarse, there are a lot more whites that are single parents. But with the percentage of the Black population that are single parents really does hinder their children.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I notice sealybobo chimed in. And he's happier than a gay man at boystown. All is good if you say the things whites want to hear. You don't fix 189 years of damage in 54. And you especially don't fix it if the same racist attitudes exist within the group of people that caused the problem.
> ...



I know more than a few small business owners who hired black because of a sense of guilt and maybe a white savior complex only to regret the decision. Why do black retail workers cop such a shitty attitude with customers? Why do they do weird shit like suddenly breaking into a hip hop dance routine or singing vulgar lyrics?


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the black children being born by black children, with no father, being raised by a grandmother/grandfather and running wild. Morals are out the window. Tuff to swallow the truth sometimes. Excuses kill.
> ...



I am black


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I am only speaking the truth. I am black. That means I grew up black. It means I have spent more time with blacks in every way than you ever will.  It means I have had conversations with blacks about whites and racism you will never have. The you don't speak for all blacks argument just doesn't hold water when you hold up the opinion of one black as representative when they validate your racism. So you go find a black non right forum, express your opinions of blacks and see what you get.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Here we go with the I hired some blacks and only the black had x behavior story.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



And so? You're still wrong.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No you’re wrong brotha I’m from New Orleans and the last thing am worried about is a white man. I have a 2000 time more chance of being killed by these crazy *XXXXX* out here.Just keeping it a 100.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I am only speaking the truth. I am black. That means I grew up black. It means I have spent more time with blacks in every way than you ever will.  It means I have had conversations with blacks about whites and racism you will never have. The you don't speak for all blacks argument just doesn't hold water when you hold up the opinion of one black as representative when they validate your racism. So you go find a black non right forum, express your opinions of blacks and see what you get.


 You are speaking no truth.  In fact, if a white poster who hated blacks were to create a poe for the express purpose of being so obnoxious as to create a backlash against entire black community, they couldn't do a better job than you.

You do NOT speak for all blacks.  Not all blacks are aggressive racists who refuse to take any responsibility for anything they do.  There are plenty of blacks who are adults, who conduct themselves with dignity, who get along with white people just fine, and who are successful so do not rely on the crutch you rely upon.

 heck, the website I referred to is a BLACK website geared towards advancing BLACK people, yet you are so fucking unhinged by your hatred of white people that you STILL accuse it as advancing "lies".  No, these are responsible black people encouraging other black people to be responsible so as to better themselves. Unlike you.

.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I've seen these blacks.  They are barely polite and not very talkative on the job interview.  But the white hiring manager gives them a shot.  Only later to find out that this person has a huge chip on their shoulder and refuses to smile. 

I see this in whites too but it's usually young high school kids not 20 something year olds.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The whites with the bad behavior get fired and they don't come back to sue.  Companies usually let blacks get away with a lot more than they do bad white employees.  

I worked at this one company where I was not succeeding but I was the best new guy on the floor.  I was picking up the phone and trying.  I was not making the numbers but it was after the recession and I was coming closer than anyone else.  When they left me Jonathan was still there.  Jonathan couldn't sell shit but the company wanted some diversity so they gave him more time than I got.  They fed him easy softball accounts.  They really wanted some diversity in the office.

I don't mind.  I get it.  I may do the same thing if I owned a company.  And I'm a big boy I can go find another job.  And it's none of my business what he and that company are doing.  I can only worry about me.  If they don't want me, I'm gone.  Not gonna sue that's for sure.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Hiring white kids for retail are a whole 'nother issue what with the facial piercings and whatnot.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



It's too bad you weren't being serious because this was exactly the kind of admittance I was hoping for from you people.  LOL.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



Meister I am doing the same thing to numbers you are. Every time it is shown that whites have a problem, telling me how we have 13 percent of the population isn't going to work. More married black women today are choosing not to have children and more people of all races are cohabitating. The problems blacks face have little to do with this. I worked for 30 years pretty much exclusively on issues affecting blacks. These simple and easy blames are the result, not the cause. And until most whites can understand the root cause, no matter how painful, whites will be unable to unable to understand what we are talking about.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

fncceo said:


> And a lot of black men, most in fact, raise their children with love, education, and respect.  Don't judge any people by the actions of their minority.
> .



Most? Then why are 70% of black children born illegitimate?


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



So dont join the Republican Party. They were complicit. And ignore those who tell you black men did this because they were destined to. The black family was destroyed intentionally. When you recognize the "who" involved in that destruction then the damage can be repaired.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



No, I'm not wrong. And whites are 6 times more likely to be killed by another white. So if you're keeping it 100 you understand that and if you are black and intelligent you understand what the confederate flag stands for. Other than that you show me that you suffer from internalized racism.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



The destruction of the black family began when whites started separating family members and selling them during slavery. So let's dig deep and begin looking at the root cause.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It started with blacks because they were most vulnerable and most receptive. In 1959 the black illegitimacy rate was ten times that of whites and witness the collapse that followed. Now white illegitimacy is equal to where blacks were in the 1950's. Except that the country cant sustain a collapse of white society without chaos.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > And a lot of black men, most in fact, raise their children with love, education, and respect.  Don't judge any people by the actions of their minority.
> ...


Because a couple living together and not married that has a child is an unmarried birth, for one.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



 Wrong. it began with black coastal tribes separating family members and selling them to Portuguese slavers. Regardless...it is patently destructive to a people and a culture and to their civilization.
   Slavery obviously isnt necessary because there are no slaves in America (but there are in Africa and Arabia still).
  What there is though is a form of peonage or serfdom where people are bought for food stamps and Section 8 and return an oath of loyalty to their patron/overlord. Its as old as time. Squalid conditions and subsistence living in return for supporting powerful overlords. And they also provide vicious attacks on anyone who questions their overlords. Sweet deal for some but misery and violence for the millions on the bottom.
   But first always the family has to be destroyed. it is the basic unit of human government.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I’m from the South and live in the country 60 miles outside NOLA. My mother moved us out the city because the neighborhood was running wild. Now it’s a war zone. We live a good life now blacks and whites get along here just fine. Polite towards one another and our community helps one another. Country blacks and city blacks are definitely different and I’m a Conservative and not a slave to the Democrat plantation called the city.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Oh sure..whites are touched by violence just like blacks. LOL. Ok back to your walled garden while I keep an eye on the whites around me


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



LBJ replaced the black male head of household with a government check.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


You’ve got a pair.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am only speaking the truth. I am black. That means I grew up black. It means I have spent more time with blacks in every way than you ever will.  It means I have had conversations with blacks about whites and racism you will never have. The you don't speak for all blacks argument just doesn't hold water when you hold up the opinion of one black as representative when they validate your racism. So you go find a black non right forum, express your opinions of blacks and see what you get.
> ...



You ARE advancing lies. What does single parenthood have to do with public policies that have been made that are detrimental to black communities?

NADA.

I spent over 30 years taking responsibility. You haven't. I won't be lectured by the likes of you about it. Other blacks here have told you the same things I have. If I don't speak for blacks, certainly your pasty white ass doesn't  and no matter how many black sites you cherry pick to use so you can say," lookee here IM2 I have to be right because I found this on a black website", you never will. 

The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. I can prove it and will prove it.

You will see this in time.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



The ignorance never ends.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



I do because I am a man.  But those like you have a pathological need to deny certain thing and that's something you must fix.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You just acknowledged a learning lesson. 

I bet that’s not the last thing you learn in life.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Correction -  you have spent 30 years blaming others.

That is avoiding responsobility, not taking it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Men take responsibility for their lives.

Children do nothing but blame others .


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...


"you people"?

He is just one person, not an entire community . Not all blacks are virulent racists who blame whitey because they are a failure. There are millions of black people in this country leading productive lives and who teach their children responsibility instead of the avoidance thereof.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You don't think this matters?

Despite rapid declines in teen birth rates across all major racial and ethnic groups, disparities persist. In 2018, the birth rate for Hispanic and black teens ages 15 to 19 was almost double the rate among white teens and more than five times as high as the rate among Asians and Pacific Islanders.

And you don't think this matters?

Back in 1960, most teen mothers – an estimated 85% – were married. Today, the majority of teen births (89%) are to unmarried mothers.

Now add to these facts that the playing field isn't even level for these unwed minority females who live in inner city ghettos where there are no job opportunities and the schools suck.  .

Seriously, if you don't think these things matter then there is no talking to you.  Because things are unfair for blacks to begin with, these things matter even more to young black kids.  A white kid can be raised by a single mother and he's still going to have a chance at life because the economic opportunity and schools around him will help.  Is that true for a young black kid living with a single mom in the ghetto?  Yes or no


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



It doesn't matter who killed the indians.  The indians living today need to get over it.  What happened happened.  What does an indian today need to do today to make it in America?  That's what blacks need to do too. 

One thing might be to first leave the reservation.  There's no economic opportunity there.


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


Are you being serious with this post ?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm not falling for the obvious troll thread.  You'll be right back at it this afternoon


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> He is just one person, not an entire community . Not all blacks are virulent racists who blame whitey because they are a failure. .


Every social problem that black people face is the fault of white people or the system of racism -white supremacy.

Now if I'm wrong. Name me problem that is not.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



It was good wasn't it?  It's actually what us whites want to hear you blacks say.  Everything else you say about us is true.  We are racist.  We need to stop.  We stereotype.  We put you in the situation you are in.  The playing field isn't level.  All that being said, IM2 was right on the money with that post.

Now if only whites will agree with you guys when you are right, maybe we can get somewhere.  But for now, if you will just heed IM2's advice that would go a long way getting us to stop being racists who stereotype.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > He is just one person, not an entire community . Not all blacks are virulent racists who blame whitey because they are a failure. .
> ...


Every problem black people face is due to black people playing victim instead of developing healthy attitudes 

You cannot succeed when you blame all your own failure on others


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > He is just one person, not an entire community . Not all blacks are virulent racists who blame whitey because they are a failure. .
> ...



Detroit Public Schools have been given a failing grade and their standardized test scores are the worst in the country after scores show 95% of fourth graders aren't proficient in reading and 93% are proficient in math.

This is the parents fault.  Now if I'm wrong, tell me how.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I know for a fact blacks are racist against whites. Also the Asian community does not allow their children to date outside their race. Are we all racist to a point?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > He is just one person, not an entire community . Not all blacks are virulent racists who blame whitey because they are a failure. .
> ...



The nation's highest murder *rate* in 2017 was in St. Louis, with 205 murders, a *rate* of 66 per 100,000 people, followed by Baltimore, with 342 murders and a *rate* of 56 per 100,000. *Detroit* was No. 3, recording 40 murders per 100,000 residents. Nationally, the number of violent *crimes* decreased 0.2 percent in 2017.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



That’s the real fact


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Not so long as government money doesnt end. Enjoy!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > He is just one person, not an entire community . Not all blacks are virulent racists who blame whitey because they are a failure. .
> ...



Back in 1960, most teen mothers – an estimated 85% – were married. Today, the majority of teen births (89%) are to unmarried mothers.

Despite rapid declines in teen birth rates across all major racial and ethnic groups, disparities persist. In 2018, the birth rate for Hispanic and black teens ages 15 to 19 was almost double the rate among white teens and more than five times as high as the rate among Asians and Pacific Islanders.

This is white people's fault?  So our birth rates are going down because we can't afford to have kids and your birth rates for black teens is almost double the rate of ours?  And that's our fault?  We actually want to have more kids.  A lot of whites feel like you and the arabs and mexicans are out breeding us.  But we can't afford to stay middle class and have 2 or 3 kids.  We also can't afford for you to have 2 or three kids because we have to feed them and obamacare them.  

Who's responsible for the teen mothers today having kids when they can't afford them and they don't have a husband?  PLEASE tell me it's our fault that right now Tamiqua is having unprotected sex with some guy you just know aint going to be a good baby daddy.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yep. And in return the black women...generation after generation dependent on handouts...give the loyalty due a husband to whatever congressman keeps the gravy train flowing.
Whites are increasingly doing it as well. Unmarried women dependent on the government for food, housing and healthcare is the goal.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Most blacks are evil not all not all but most. Go listen to Jesse Lee Peterson and quit lying to yourself. I’m now a proud black republican. [emoji631]


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Why would anyone invest in that area?  Shaq has like 1000 business' across the country and he aint moving not one 5 Guys Burgers and Fries into that neighborhood until the people in that neighborhood stop robbing and stealing and vandalizing people's property.  It's a shit hole.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



I say based on the replies, your experiment failed miserably.  Everyone seems to agree with what you just said right here.  And I don't hear any good arguments coming back from you.  Trust me, when I hear one I'll be the first to say.  

I suspect what you said here is what you blacks admit to each other when no whites are listening.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

Affirmative action provides a leg up to any black person who avails themself to it.

As we see here, however, there are those blacks who blame instead of study, are hostile rather than cooperative, irresponsible instead of responsible and contemptuous of hard work instead of embracing it

When they fail to capitalize on the advantages they are given, they blame racism .when they score too low on the SAT to qualify for college even though they are given a huge advantage, they blame it on racism instead of the fact that they treated education with contempt. When they don't get a job even though they are given first crack all other things being equal, they blame it on racism instead of the fact they couldn't be bothered to develop some job skills.

Give people a built in excuse and they remain children


----------



## buttercup (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> It's a bullshit attempt to deny the fact that single parent homes are not the root cause of our problems. And I know what the cause better than you do because I am black and live through what blacks have to live through.



Fatherless homes are definitely _*one*_ of the big problems. It is more important than many people think.



			
				IM2 said:
			
		

> The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. Period.



Even if that was true, which I am not saying it is, but even if it was… at some point, every adult (no matter what color their skin is) must take responsibility for their own life.  Meaning, none of us can control what hand we were dealt, but we CAN control our response to it and how we move forward.  In other words, yes, you may have been a victim and maybe you still are a victim of racism…But you do not need to REMAIN a victim for the rest of your life. That is a choice _you_ make.  Nobody needs to remain a victim, it becomes a mindset.

This does not mean excusing terrible things that happened. BUT (and this goes for ANYONE) forgiveness is absolutely essential in order to move forward in life. If not, it will eat you up inside and you will spend the rest of your life angry, bitter, hateful, and stuck.   

I'm not saying that people shouldn't be angry at injustice. Anger can be right at times (Jesus was angry at the moneychangers at the temple) but I think there is a difference between being angry at an action or injustice, and being perpetually angry at entire groups of people, for one's entire life....The latter shows unforgiveness and bitterness.  

Also, I don't know if you are a Christian, you may not be, but I think what I'm about to say is true for everyone, regardless of their beliefs... Jesus said to love others, even your enemies. The reason for that is because if we only love the people who are nice to us and people who are just like us (our own people) then nothing will ever change in this world, people will remain divided and hateful and racist… The only way to break the cycle is to choose to love instead of hate.

By the way, it's amazing what a different mindset will do. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy when you are perpetually angry and bitter and hateful toward others, that causes OTHERS to treat you negatively.  But when a person does not have a chip on their shoulder, when a person is positive and treats others (no matter who they are) in a normal, non-judgemental way, then how people respond is a completely different story.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well banks are forced to due to redlining laws. The rich blacks like Al Sharpton use front companies to capture the money. And your money and mine flow there through tax redistribution. But its all just to keep a subsistence level in return for votes. No sane person invests in any of these Democrat slums.
We have just recently seen the billions poured into Elijah Cumnins district and it looks like Afghanistan there. My point being government money never helps. And never stops so long as you and I work and are available for the plucking.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

Truth teller


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> It's funny how you guys are. For example, fakenews was all about it when I  made the OP. And it was because I said the things it needed and wanted to hear from somebody black. And what I see from you guys is that in order for this nation to come together in your view, blacks must forget and deny what's being done to us. We must all accept only your versions about the lives we live. And if we don't and actually take a stand against it, then we'll be told about the Africans shooting each other in Chicago.
> 
> And for some like olde english, I must genuflect and enumerate the things I have been wrong about according to him. Yeah, I learned something. That there are whites who lack the moral character to understand a system they created that stomps on other people doesn't magically change because of a signature on a piece of paper. There are whites that think racism is only comprised of a few nasty words. There are whites willing to ignore huge problems in their own community to lecture others based on a false narrative passed to them through the generations. And even as they believe that, they tell us how the past is done.
> 
> ...



So here you are with another troll thread...……creating a thread that is 'what you whiteys want to hear' so you can teach us something??????  And many of us tried to give you the benefit of the doubt. 


If you really think about it...….throughout history whites have 'enslaved' other races, not just blacks. Whites have done cruel, unspeakable and unimaginable horrors to others not like themselves. Things still aren't perfect, but we're getting there. The wheels of change are slower than molasses, but they do move. Change has been happening from the beginning. 

Other races have moved on from the blame game, blacks have not. Why? because other races aren't willing to 'accept their fate' and work hard to make a better life for themselves...….Many blacks have done the same (moved on & made a better life). Yet millions don't, they stay in their ruts and blame & complain, but don't do anything proactive to change it. 




ferk it.....should have known better than to get involved in any of your threads...….it's always bullshit. You'll never 'learn' anything because 'you know everything' 


SMH


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> It was good wasn't it


If he was being serious bcoz I'm still not sure if he was on a wind up. 



sealybobo said:


> It's actually what us whites want to hear you blacks say.


Of course. White people love black ppl that will put a black face on white opinion and power. They'll have them on CNN, Fox. That means blacks who pretty much agree with whites – or, even worse, play to their stereotypes – will have a much easier time getting on television than those who do not. Larry Elder. Hermain Cain. Jesse Lee Peterson.

What they do is move the argument from what whites do to what they think mainly blacks do. 

It's just a cheap attempt to change the subject.

White know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses. 

Making up excuses is way easier.

If they can blame blacks, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!


sealybobo said:


> We are racist.


Which is true


sealybobo said:


> We need to stop.


That's not gonna happen.

White people will always have issues with blacks. We offer genetic annihilation to their genes and they’ll never get over that. The black man is the ONLY man who can reproduce himself with any woman. A white man can only reproduce himself with a white woman.

Any woman a black man impregnates will be black.

So white racism is more about white survival and the thought that white people can change this behaviour is a high level expectation. Racism is reaction to their survival. This is why it does not matter how poor a black man is, how homeless he is. We can wipe you out through out sperm.

This is why that mass shooter last week Connor Betts went on a rampage. He was mad because his sister was fking a black man.




White supremacy is a violently resistant struggle against evolution in an effort to preserve a physical European phenotype due to recessive genes. Sustaining the white angle saxon protestant look through racial oppression is crucially necessary for them.


sealybobo said:


> We stereotype.


Which is true


sealybobo said:


> We put you in the situation you are in.


Which is true


sealybobo said:


> The playing field isn't level.


Which is true


sealybobo said:


> All that being said, IM2 was right on the money with that post.


OK. What was he right about ?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > He is just one person, not an entire community . Not all blacks are virulent racists who blame whitey because they are a failure. .
> ...


Totally agree.

It's hard for people to admit that they are in some way connected to a problem.

A lot of these guys see this as an accusation against them personally. That is why they resist.

.


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Every problem black people face is due to black people playing victim instead of developing healthy attitudes
> 
> You cannot succeed when you blame all your own failure on others


OK. So your admitting that black people are "victims". We are victims of racism. right ?

So there should not be a system of racism that puts whites in a position of advantage and black people in a position of disadvantage.

Agreed ?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Every problem black people face is due to black people playing victim instead of developing healthy attitudes
> ...


I agree.  

It's not a personal issue.  It's a systemic one.



.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



True.  For example Kentucky gets more federal tax dollars than MD does but after decades white kentucky mother fuckers are poorer than ever.  And no one is investing in those red neck areas of the country either.  The only difference is those poor whites aren't crying racism.

But, what we need to do is cut Kentucky idiots off of the federal tit too.  They vote for less government not actually realizing how much government is keeping them afloat. 

You may find this interesting to know that Maryland is number 8 on the list of how much they pay into the federal system.  Kentucky gets more than it pays in.  So maybe, just maybe, those white parts of the country need to stop taking from the shit holes like NY and Maryland.

Which States Pay the Most Federal Taxes?


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Children like 2 year olds?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

The OP was wrong and I was right.  This was just the latest racist troll thread from the Board's Leading Racist Troll

"Surprised, I'm not," said Master Yoda


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Every problem black people face is due to black people playing victim instead of developing healthy attitudes
> ...


No. I did not say you are victims .  you might want to brush up on your reading comprehension, son.

What I said is that you are PLAYING victim .  You aren't a victim .  You receive positive discrimination via affirmative action.


You have made the same choice as IM2 - to remain a boy. The day you start taking responsibility for your life instead of blaming whites for the fact you have not taken advantage of any of the preferential treatment you are given is the first step you will take towards becoming a man


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


Join Alveda King and MAGA


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure you know that a black man without a criminal record is less likely to receive a call back for a job than a white man with a criminal record

I'M PRETTY SURE YOU KNOW THIS

And I'm pretty sure you know of all the over whelming evidence black ppl face in the job market.

I'M PRETTY SURE YOU KNOW THIS


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


To the OP, I think you are wrong.  I am going to defend you.


First off, it took years to FORCE the civil rights act to actually be implemented.  So, 50 years is a bit too generous.  

Just because black families tend to co-habitate, rather than marry, at at higher rate, does not mean black fathers are not around.  I fight for the rights of black fathers all the freaking time.  I don't see the black fathers walking away from their children at a rate different than that of any other racial group.  Let's cut the bullshit.  Maybe 20 years ago there was some sort of trend.  I don't see it now, and the numbers prove it.

As much as we all hate Affirmative Action, nothing has done more to advance and bring black folks forward into the middle class.  I know it feels unfair to white folks and some people have been forced to miss a few opportunities, but what else are we supposed to do?  If others have a better way to get the ball rolling, I am all ears.

So, there.  Your OP is WRONG!!!


.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Oh good god do you robots never get tired of the same charts? 
   But ok. Cut them off. Funny thing is California New York and you will scream cry moan and suck your thumb. I’ve already seen it. 
   You live a lie. And you never get tired of excusing it.  It shows lack of character.  
   But we can work together.  You put pressure on your congressman to end handouts. I’ll do the same.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The OP was wrong and I was right.  This was just the latest racist troll thread from the Board's Leading Racist Troll
> 
> "Surprised, I'm not," said Master Yoda



Some of this is the result of black privilege. They grow up protected pampered and given special rights and they become stunted because of it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I would say that a black man with a criminal record verse a white man with a criminal record would be an advantage to the white guy.

No matter what, a black guy with a criminal record is in deep shit.  That is undeniable.

I also admit that black guys are much more likely to be prosecuted to the fullest extent than white dude.   I have seen it.

So, would you also call that systemic racism that inherently keeps black guys from being eligible for jobs?  

I definitely would.  And it sucks.  

.


----------



## gipper (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


I haven’t read the thread. Are you being honest with your OP or is this a ploy?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





CrusaderFrank said:


> The OP was wrong and I was right.  This was just the latest racist troll thread from the Board's Leading Racist Troll
> 
> "Surprised, I'm not," said Master Yoda



When he sounded sensible and mature, I knew it couldn't be for real.

It's just a joke on whitey.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 6, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Any woman a black man impregnates will be black.



That's quite the feat right there.

On another note, if you stopped thinking with you balls, you might have something of worth to say.  But, chances are, we're not going to benefit.

BTW, who gave you the idea to turn the one-drop rule around, and build a theory to explain White racism on it?


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



A ploy that didn’t work


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



Well you've made a start. Good luck. If you're fair dinkum of course.

Greg


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 6, 2019)

I understand IM2's position.......I just think he's unable to see past his own racism.

The number of blacks that will always blame "whitey" is huge.......the rest have moved on and are the Tyler Perrys and other successful black men and women.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...




Our early years are our formative years and there is nothing worse for a boy than to grow up without a good father figure to guide him.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Am I wrong?  Us blue states pay more in and you red mother fuckers take more out.  

Why is Baltimore, a SHIT HOLE, paying more than they get?  Seems to me the shit holes should get more.  They need more help.

And why is Kentucky taking more than they pay in?

These fucking Republican takers in red states will cry that they want less government but today Trump just fucked farmers and guess what he's going to do?  He's going to send them federal subsodies.  He already has.  Isn't Trump doing that unconstitutional?  I bet if Obama did it you'd say that's not the federal governments job.  But to win votes you bet your ass Trump is going to send anti government fucks some federal dough.  Insane.

Yes, I will pressure my rep to stop subsodizing red states.  Lets see if Mitch McConnell gets re elected when his constituents get cut off from the federal tit.

What lie am I living?  You said a lot but didn't tell me if/how/when/why I'm wrong.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...


And that is compounded by being force fed a sense of victimhood instead of empowerment

Teaching children to always blame others guarantees their failure. Only by teaching them responsibility and the desire to better themselves will they succeed.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I understand IM2's position.......I just think he's unable to see past his own racism.
> 
> The number of blacks that will always blame "whitey" is huge.......the rest have moved on and are the Tyler Perrys and other successful black men and women.



I blame whitey too.  

*Trump said he wouldn’t cut Medicaid, Social Security, and Medicare. His 2020 budget cuts all 3.*
Trump said he wouldn’t be like “every other Republican.” He is.

But to us whites it's not "whitey" we blame it's the greedy rich and Republicans who serve them.  To us it's not about race.  We realize they think we are all n**%rs.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



And whites like you are children.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


I don't agree entirely, but I am impressed with your ability to accept new ideas.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



How come so many Mexicans living in Mexico are poor?

You see, like Mexicans in Mexico, black Americans living in inner city ghettos don't have it as good as you do.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




That's what whites do. You are an example of it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I run my own business, my employees like me, I am content with my life and reasonably successful. I take responsibility for my life and work, and don't whine all the time about my lot in life by blaming others.

You and I are very different.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So, telling them that Affirmative Action kept them down is no different, right?

.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



Of course you would be. Because I say what whites like you so desperately need to hear. You need to pretend that signatures on paper just magically made everything equal and that by sudden magic all the damage just disappeared.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


That makes no sense whatsoever.

Who said that affirmative action keeps blacks down?

Certainly not me.  

You should try to develop the ability to debate rationally rather than through the use of fallacies such as this straw man .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What happens is they take it personally.  

It is possible to not have a bunch of racial bigots, but still have a system of racism that affects black folks.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Telling white kids that affirmative action is the reason they didn't get into XXX college or why they didn't get XXX job?

.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


you are confusing outcome with opportrinity.



Asians come to this country with little or nothing yes succeed. Their children are more successful and their grandchildren are ahead of the curve when it comes to success. They do this DESPITE being at a disadvantage.

Blacks receive an ADVANTAGE yet pass down dysfunctional attitudes that prevents the same thing happening .


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I helped build 3 organizations and retired 6 years ago at age 52.  And I did so while facing white racism every step of the way. You've done nothing. You are nothing. I fight white racism, number 1, because I was blessed by god to be able to accomplish what I have so I am required to do something for those not similarly blessed. Number 2, I don't want another young black adult to have to struggle against what I had to in order to get here. You and other whites here like you make dumb ass ignorant assertions about people when you need to learn how to shut your white racist asses up and listen.

I am taking responsibility. You are the one whining and blaming. Besides, this isn't about blame you stupid bastard. It's about truth. And you can't handle the truth.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



He doesn't know what responsibility is bootney.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Are you COMPLETELY irrational?

There are times when affirmative action keepa a white, Jewish or Asian student out of school in order to accept more blacks. That is just a matter of bias implicit in the system, kid, and while it doesn't account for all rejections, it counts for some.


What does that have to do with anything I said, though?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


My first four words refer to not believing your "conversion". The next eleven avoid the trap you set, but still points out how you can improve yourself, and we whites approve of that. Have a _great_ day.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


He needs the attention and disapproval of whites to validate his belief system. I throw him a bone now and then.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It’s enough to say you are a liar because deep down you know it yourself.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> I helped build 3 organizations and retired 6 years ago at age 52.



Well, at least we can understand your belief you’re oppressed by your skin color now...


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Yes and your life experiences are different too.  If you grew up in Detroit you have a much different experience than a person who grew up on 6 and evergreen in Detroit.  How do I know?  I grew up there and then I moved to a nice neighborhood.  I see the difference in how a young poor black man in Detroit grows up compared to a middle class white kid in Metro Detroit.  

And like me, maybe you got out of poverty and a bad neighborhood.  But still, don't forget you were white.  That made moving and finding a job much easier.  Did your parents help you pay for college?  Or are you intelligent like lets say, Ben Carson?  It's easy for Ben to tell poor blacks he made it.  He also had the brains to become a neurosurgeon.  I could never do that.  I'm not smart enough.  What Ben doesn't realize is not everyone in Detroit is a brain surgeon.  How do we improve the lives of the masses, not just our most intelligent and talented citizens.  They have no problem getting out of the hole they started out in.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



I wouldn't say it if I didn't believe it was true.  It's not true?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What advice do you give young poor black people in ghettos?  That's all we are saying too.  Only when you give the advice it's cool and when we do it's racist.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You didn’t say it. You repeated it. And you lied. But I don’t need to tell you that.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I have been held down by every company I ever worked for.  They didn't see how great I was.  So they either didn't promote me or they fired me.  And still despite all that I managed to make it too.  Why did they discriminate against me?  I'm short

Short People: It's a Tough Life


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Not every social problem black people face is the fault of white people or the system of racism -- white supremacy.

Tell me how racism and white supremacy make this lady have 15 babies by several different baby daddies.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Show me a link proving it's a lie.  I'm sure you can find one if what you are saying is true.  You keep tip toeing around it because I'm right.  What I said was RIGHT.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


He needs help.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I've been waiting for him to answer that question too.  I know what he's going to say.  It started back in slavery and was passed down generation after generation, blabla, yada yada.  She is not to blame, her mama isn't to blame and her NO daddy isn't to blame either.  Not even the baby daddy is to blame.  Who is?  WHITEY


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Why are we paying these farmers just because Trump started a trade war.  

*Missouri, Kansas farmers rely on federal bailout money — including GOP congresswoman*

*What ever happened to government staying out of our BUSINESS?*


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Many Asians that came over here, such as Indians, came over on an H1N1 visa and had money. The US was not just taking anyone. But what's worse about this lie is that this idiot talks about some advantage we have and how Affirmative action hurts Asians, but Asians are overrepresented in relation to their population in universities, especially the so called elite ones. And that is because of affirmative action. Then this idiot assumes shit because he read it in places like the daily stormer.

Asians are here struggling.

The 'model minority' myth: Why Asian-American poverty goes unseen
Truth Behind the Poverty Rate for Asian Americans - The Borgen Project
Asian-Americans: Smart, High-Incomes And ... Poor?
Data Shows Duality of Asian America: High Income, High Poverty





Wealth Inequality Among Asian Americans Greater Than Among Whites - Center for American Progress

*The staggering difference between rich Asian Americans and poor Asian Americans*

The economists used hard-to-obtain government data to provide a clearer look at Asian American wealth. Census figures already show that income inequality is higher among Asian Americans. Indian American households, for example, earn nearly twice the national average, while Bangladeshi and Cambodian Americans have lower-than-average household incomes. Asian Americans earn more than whites on average, but they also have higher rates of poverty.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...y-asian-americans-arent-as-rich-as-they-seem/

Doggie doo is ignorant . From this point on he's Oswald Bates.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



Can't do that. I'll remain with MLK 3 and Berniece King. You know, the actual people who were born with MLK's DNA.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The OP was wrong and I was right.  This was just the latest racist troll thread from the Board's Leading Racist Troll
> 
> "Surprised, I'm not," said Master Yoda



This is the race and racism section. Not the whites get be freely racist and blacks just have to take it section.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



You are the only boy here.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The OP was wrong and I was right.  This was just the latest racist troll thread from the Board's Leading Racist Troll
> ...


There is no such thing as black privilege. Everything you mention is what happens for whites.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It worked. It has worked better than your internet blackface.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I spent the first 6 years of my life in a small cabin at a logging camp 20 miles from any services.  We had electricity and running water, but no t.v., dishwasher or washer and dryer. Everything had to be done by hand .my sister and I both had two or three toys, but not much beyond that.

When I was 6 we moved to a small town and then another soon after that. My father worked hard, did not blame others for anything and gradually moved up the ranks.


I graduated high school with the second highest SAT in a class of 450, which gained me entry to most any University I wanted . I worked fighting fires each summer to earn the money necessary.

Anything more you wish to know, just ask .


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yeah, then why are there so many blacks in the NFL?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

DOTR said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Oh ok schmuck.  If you say so.  Not very tough debater are you.  Pretty lame our last few back and forths.  In my mind I won.  I beat the hell out of you.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



Whites are not experts on black families. You can't even deal with issues of your own. Outside of people living together, these women have boy friends. So all of this racist crap about no fathers is just that. And the reality here is this is not the cause of problems.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Says the one who pulled the stunt of making an utterly disingenuous post just for shits and giggles.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



A.  How many blacks were hired at your daddy's shop?  I bet it was all white.  And if it wasn't, it was the exception not the norm in America.  So your white privileged.  

B.  You are a Ben Carson.  You got the second highest SAT score in the class.  How did the other 400 students do?  And were they all white?  I went to an all white high school.  Most of us found good jobs with or without college.  Why?  Our daddies and neighbors got them jobs.  Blacks in poor neighborhoods aren't as privileged as we are.  My family is so grateful we left Detroit.  No way I would have gone off to college had I went to a Detroit Public School.  No way my brother would have got a masters from MSU and become a VP of a fortune 500 company if we stayed in that Detroit Public School.  

C.  Many blacks work hard and are not moved up in the ranks.  Why?  Because they aren't white.  They aren't part of the good old boys network.  Now this, I don't think us whites should have to give this up.  If I work at a company, I should be able to hook my son up with a job.  But this is why I believe in diversity programs and affirmative action.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Do you stand or kneel before the flag, I stand with Alveda, she stands with me.  I am proud, are you


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



This is a stupid question. There is no such thing as black privilege.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


is there any problem in the black community that whites are not responsible for ?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



The flag is a graven image. I stand with the people who actually are the legacy of MLK. Alveda is fake news.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Privileged?


Living in a 700 square foot cabin with no t.v., clothes washer or washer and dryer is privileged, now, it it?


I'd bet my bottom dollar that these whiney black racists had a LOT more than I did growing up.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Racist whites created the public policy that caused the problems we face. So when you guys start trying your take responsibility crap, you miss the point that our directing you to the root cause is our first responsibility.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...





IM2 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The first thing you have been wrong about is blaming white society for your failures as a community leader!


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are a fool and coward, because you are fully free to leave.  I'll help you pack


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



White privilege is not about money. So you lived in a 700 foot cabin naked growing up. There are no whiney black racists here. But you just whined about your childhood. And you have whined about a variety of things. Black privilege, 230 points, black extra advantages, and not one of these things exist.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


This is a wholesale denial of the success we have seen.  More black folks are in the middle class than ever before...because the DISADVANTAGES they suffered and continue to suffer have been remedied.

.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




IM2, meet reality.  reality, this is IM2.

It appears the two of you have never met.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I was born here. Therefore I have full constitutional rights. I am not going anywhere. And if you don't like me exercising my rights as an American, pack your bags.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I wouldn't exactly say they have been remedied but I will say honest people of all races are working on it.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are the one crying about things that don't exist.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> You are a fool and coward, because you are fully free to leave. I'll help you pack


Is that code for "go back to Africa"?  

I could understand his making an argument that life would be better elsewhere.  He didn't.  But, as an American, he sure the hell has the right to pipe up when things aren't fair.  Why not talk with him about it?  Don't just shut him down. 

.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


so the 1st post you made on this thread was a lie ???


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Mexicans were born in Mexico, my grandparents were born in Hungary, they chose a better life.  If you are not proud of the American flag use your constitutional rights and find a better place for you, or stay here and fester in your hate


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I wouldn't exactly say they have been remedied but I will say honest people of all races are working on it.


I saw that after I posted it.   I should have said "being" remedied.  I agree that it's not finished by a long shot.

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > You are a fool and coward, because you are fully free to leave. I'll help you pack
> ...


Mexicans were born in Mexico, my grandparents were born in Hungary, they chose a better life. If you are not proud of the American flag use your constitutional rights and find a better place for you, or stay here and fester in your hate


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Mexicans were born in Mexico, my grandparents were born in Hungary, they chose a better life. If you are not proud of the American flag use your constitutional rights and find a better place for you, or stay here and fester in your hate


I think you are misunderstanding.  He did not say there was a better place.  

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans were born in Mexico, my grandparents were born in Hungary, they chose a better life. If you are not proud of the American flag use your constitutional rights and find a better place for you, or stay here and fester in your hate
> ...


If you are living in hate where you are there is absolutely a better place, but for that to be one must have a dream, a real dream of their own, not another mans words


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


C'mon,  you knew it was tongue and cheek.

He is not blaming you personally.  White racist motherfuckers in our past created public policy that caused serious lingering disadvantages.  Can you at least admit that some white dudes fuck over black dudes in the past?

Not you, personally.  But, somebody did.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


It is possible to love America and still want changes.  It's still possible for America to be the best in the world, but it still ain't fair. 

Instead of shutting down the discussion, and telling him to leave, why not talk to him about it?  That's your fellow countryman!  Treat him as such.  Or is nationalism a bunch of bullshit now?

.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans were born in Mexico, my grandparents were born in Hungary, they chose a better life. If you are not proud of the American flag use your constitutional rights and find a better place for you, or stay here and fester in your hate
> ...


no hes saying that anyplace where whites have any influence is racist !!...was that to harsh for you ???? do i need to tone it down ???? are you triggered ???? i am trying to be nice and gentle so as not to offend your refined delicate sensibilities >>


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


you get served what you serve .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Who do you think I am?

IM2 and I disagree on things quite frequently.  I am simply pointing out the "go back to Africa" bit is completely destructive.  

.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


No one who loves America wants medicare for all which will bankrupt the USA and turn it into Venezuela.  This country already has the best of EVERYTHING, people are fighting and dying on the way in.  So I say again, all Americans are free to leave, the best country on Earth is not changing to suit one fool


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


we all know what happened 150 yrs ago !!! a true racist would love the fact that a lot of blacks are blaming every problem in their community on whites !!! as long as they continue that their communities will remain shitholes !


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



You worship a symbol. I'm about making that symbol represent what it is supposed to symbolize. You want to put up a front. I don't front. Standing or kneeling before a piece of cloth means nothing. A belief without works is an idea. I was born here. I use my constitutional right to air my grievance. There ain't no such thing as love it or leave it. And if you don't like people using their rights as Americans, go find a place where those rights don't exist and fester in your hate.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


ok ...how is it destructive .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> No one who loves America wants medicare for all which will bankrupt the USA and turn it into Venezuela. This country already has the best of EVERYTHING, people are fighting and dying on the way in. So I say again, all Americans are free to leave, the best country on Earth is not changing to suit one fool


Hold on.  Why are you talking about Medicare for all?  That's not relevant to this topic.

.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Ignorance.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


if people like you had their way you would silence all opposing views and arguments ! proof in point is you report and run to the mods more than anyone on this board when you are offended !! thats why we dont want leftists in power .


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Do you really think all this is about 150 years ago?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> we all know what happened 150 yrs ago !!! a true racist would love the fact that a lot of blacks are blaming every problem in their community on *whites *!!! as long as they continue that their communities will remain shitholes !


Blaming it on all current white people would be my disagreement with IM2, if that is what he has done.

I see automatic defensiveness when there is no cause for such.  It's not personal.  You are not the immediate target of the allegations of systemic white racism. 

But, then you see people respond to it with "go back to Africa, quit raping, and quit murdering."   Tell me.   Does that racial bigotry label fit?



.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


i dont give a damn what its about !! i dont owe you or anybody else jack shit !


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Everyone, stop assuming that allegations of systemic white racism are personal allegations of racial bigotry toward you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


And, this would indicate that you have taken the allegation of systemic white racism as a personal attack on your integrity.  

.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > we all know what happened 150 yrs ago !!! a true racist would love the fact that a lot of blacks are blaming every problem in their community on *whites *!!! as long as they continue that their communities will remain shitholes !
> ...


what do you expect ....nothing pisses people off more than unwarranted guilt trips .....and now we have a whole political wing doing it !


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I have reported only off topic posts. Learn to post on topic.

Because people like you have silenced people and you want a return to those times.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 6, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There is a difference in the races, it is not the same customs between the whites and the blacks, there are also the various religions, but I know by a single experience that shocked me it was when I was teenager,it had several white men who chased me for raping me in broad daylight and you know it was a black man who defended me, a colossal man who said: if you touch this girl, I will break your neck, so I did not understand why all the others around me did not do anything, I was not used to seeing a black man and he was the only one who defended me in my neighborhood.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


they aint talking about Asians pal ......and i take it as reverse racism ... as a matter of fact i believe whites today are less racist on average than blacks .


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > we all know what happened 150 yrs ago !!! a true racist would love the fact that a lot of blacks are blaming every problem in their community on *whites *!!! as long as they continue that their communities will remain shitholes !
> ...



The system continues as current white people exist.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


and there it is folks !!! a dog whistle for the extermination of whites ! ...sadly there are millions in this country that believe the same shit !


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



We are owed. But the question was

" Do you really think all this is about 150 years ago?"


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


You act just like the fucking commies when you do that.  Engage.  Don't shout down.  

IM2 is not an enemy.  He is your fellow countryman.  He has a complaint.  Where is the nationalism?

.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



There is no such thing as reverse racism and blacks aren't more racist than whites today. You are just low IQ and unable to understand what's been said to you.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


how am i acting like a fucking commie when i ask how ??? he may be my fellow countryman but i am not his ...and weaklings like you are the ones giving these white and black white guilt merchants power !! leftist power .socialist power ,and one day a communist dictatorship ! look at all the shit they are banning in the name of racism !


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


But, not caused by the racial bigotry of most individuals, even if some in power are working to perpetuate that system.  

See, folks.   It's easy.  Engage.  He will respond.  Back and forth.  No invitations to go back to Africa, etc.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


How am I giving power to him by listening?  He is giving me equal power.

If you don't think he acts like your fellow countryman, tell him why.  I know what he will say about you.

I am only interested in justice and fairness.  

I am really only interested in equal liberty.  THIS:

_"Rightful liberty is unobstructed action according to our will within limits drawn around us by the equal rights of others. I do not add 'within the limits of the law' because law is often but the tyrant's will, and always so when it violates the rights of the individual." —Thomas Jefferson_

We can't get there if a good chunk of our population is still suffering the effects of NOT following the above principle. 

.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Everyone, stop assuming that allegations of systemic white racism are personal allegations of racial bigotry toward you.


I just assume it is stupid, childish and whiney, myself .

Especially when the whiney excuse makers actually have a systematic advantage over others as is represented by affirmative action


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


thats all the fuck you got !!!! mutherfucker i grew up in an 80% black hood !! and i had to fight because i am white ! i have friends and family of friends that were attacked and killed by blacks.....and over the yrs ive had to fight and defend myself several times against blacks !! now that i am full grown the so called thugs dont fuck with me ,and its not because they have suddenly stopped hating whitey ,theyve learned that this whitey will knock a patch out of their heads and leave the white meat showing .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone, stop assuming that allegations of systemic white racism are personal allegations of racial bigotry toward you.
> ...


There's no question that black folks still have a disadvantage caused by discrimination.  So, offer a better solution if you don't like affirmative action.

In Texas, we have the Top 10% rule for all public universities.  It actually works better for black and Hispanic kids than affirmative action, and nobody can complain about it.  Get in the top 10% of your high school graduating class, and the university of your choice will accept you, regardless.  There are no limited number of seats to fight over.

In stead of fighting over bullshit, talk about solutions. 

.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


think about that the next time you  threaten report someone hypocrite .


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 6, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...




thats a hell of a neighborhood you grew up in. My god!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


When did I threaten to report anyone?

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  If you're serious I commend you.
As I've told you numerous times,I dont think in terms of black and white.
    I look at the person. If you're white and act like a punk I'll despise you,same goes for black,brown or yellow.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Blacks don't get to be part of the nationalism unless we do as whites want. That is what this thread has proven.

When I wrote the OP, people were patting me on the  back and cheering because I was saying what they needed to hear. It doesn't matter if it is true or not. But when that changed, suddenly I'm dog whistling for the extermination of white people.  You are looking at the Teflon theory Bootney. And in high def.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Census Bureau: Higher Percentage of Black Children Live with Single Mothers | Afro
> ...



  And there you have it.....
Dude I really wanted to believe you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  And what are black people?
The black people I interact with are no different than I am.
  The ones I cant figure out are the ones in Ferguson or Baltimore who destroy their own communities over a thug that got whacked by the cops for good reason.  
  I'd applaud if the cops dropped some white piece of shit in my neighborhood.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Guilt merchant? Wow, you are really a mental case.

Let me put it to you this way:

You want to talk about what you didn't do so you shouldn't be made to feel guilty. But you are here as a result of the past. As you want to deny the current problem, you let it continue. So you are doing exactly what many whites did in the past.  

And exactly what has been banned in the name of racism?


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Affirmative Action-for whites post #9


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



So you wanted me to deny my personal history and continuing racism caused by public policy to blame myself or blacks for things that have happened to us as a result of those policies.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


you are also here from results from the past !! so according to your claims of being successful i guess its because of whitey . ......or do you think you would have done better  and achieved i higher status as a cruel tyrannical warlord in Africa !


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



  Yep...
The blacks I grew up were southern to the bone.
We all had the same values and interests. Were there cases of racism? Sure there were but they were few and far between.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  And what public policy would that be?
Obama was elected twice and there are plenty of blacks in positions of power.
  You should really give up on your racist ways,you'd be much happier.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


no !! what you originally wrote was the truth !! drinking,drugging t[so called thugging ] absent fathers ect .... and most of all the absolute refusal to take responsibility for your own actions and blaming whitey is the problem with people like you !


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



There is no such thing as reverse racism and talk john wayne shit online is not impressive . Everybody white here grew up in a mostly black neighborhood where they were the only white and every day blacks beat them up only because they are white. Funny how that happens.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It’s true we’re all polite, we all get hot and he all like to fish. It works.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Oh, you mean on the other thread, where the guy didn't respond to the topic?  The one were it was the 2nd time around where the first thread was locked because of all the off-topic bullshit?

That one?

.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


Your're always wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



No. What I  wrote was what you want to believe. I knew if I did this most everybody would run to me in agreement. The only people here not taking responsibility are those like you. I'm black OK?  I don't need you to be telling me what blacks call things. The root cause of the problem blacks face is white racism.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


First off, you are probably way more of an authoritarian ass than I will EVER be, so cut the commie bullshit with me.

It was the 2nd thread on the same topic because assholes were fucking up the discussion.  All that content is now it two separate places, and everything is fucked up.  

Was it wrong for me to ask the mods to jump on the thread immediately to prevent yet another thread from becoming so fucked up that it too gets locked?

You tell me.  Was that shouting down?  Was that attempting to stop open discussion?  

.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...


Lol! Too bad for you this  is not true.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



That took some courage..and enlightment is good


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



No. It took the understanding that this is what whites like you want and need to hear. Even if it's not true.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So whites were right and you learned from us? Atta boy!


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


He's a street hustler at heart.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


you reported the guy because you didnt like his actions [speech] you said when did i report someone and i answered .... you are a liar and a pussy ! i have never reported anyone on this thread no matter how much i didnt like what they were posting or the way they were posting ... you are nothing more that a white guilt ridden pussy and a leftist  !


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > you reported the guy because you didnt like his actions [speech] you said when did i report someone and i answered .... you are a liar and a pussy ! i have never reported anyone on this thread no matter how much i didnt like what they were posting or the way they were posting ... you are nothing more that a white guilt ridden pussy and a leftist !
> ...


Send me a picture first! Sorry, I could not resist that.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ve always maintained that people represent themselves. Your OP was entertaining. The fact that people fell for it, is ridiculous. I’ve been married too long, and don’t believe I’ve ever heard those words. If any whites are affiliated with white supremacy, (which is an oxymoron) they deserve whatever disrespect, hate, and bad karma the universe has to offer. A lot of people haven’t had any education regarding racism, so a different perspective isn’t a bad thing. You do get a lot of straight up disrespect from a lot of people on these forums. I’m happy with my interactions with people. That being said, I will continue to break balls from time to time. I can’t lie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Agreed, it’s the world, Mr Randy Newman. Good looking well built people get dibs. We all deal with the cards we’ve been dealt and move forward. I know a woman that due to a physical condition her face is horribly disfigured. How do I know her?  She volunteers in public to help kids in need.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...


 behold the guilt ridden limp wristed leftist apologist *Bootliker Snigglefuck .*


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 6, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Blaming it on all current white people would be my disagreement with IM2, if that is what he has done.
> 
> I see automatic defensiveness when there is no cause for such.  It's not personal.  You are not the immediate target of the allegations of systemic white racism.
> 
> ...



That racial bigotry label most assuredly does fit.

And yes, blaming "it", systemic racism, on practically every white person is perfectly valid.  Whoever enjoys their White privilege, and isn't even aware of it, does not protest it, neither protests the voter roll purges targeting black communities, whoever doesn't muster whatever energy they have to oppose the blight racism in business and the justice system wreaks on society, is at the very least complicit.  There is no escaping the verdict.  Just as bystanders to the Nazi crimes, who remained mum when their Jewish neighbors were hauled off, were still complicit.  Also no escaping that verdict, and they faced personal danger just opening their mouth.

That said, Bootney, I actually thought you're a raving loon with no redeeming qualities.  Yet, you've been doing yourself proud on this thread.  I still disagree in substantial part, but...  So, you've shown me to be wrong, and I thank you for that.

You're still a raving lunatic, but hey, I'll resume mostly scrolling past your rants.  Not all, though, there might even be a nugget somewhere.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 it’s said you went through life with a invisible white foot on your neck and didn’t accomplish what you where always capable of.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2019)

Y'all knew he was a snake when you picked him up. So why the surprise he bit you....again?


----------



## DOTR (Aug 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Did you grow up fatherless? Just a question.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I guess thats why it sounded a bit sarcastic coming from you, but i was giving it the benefit of the doubt. Actually I didn't actually agree with your opening statement, as black society in the US has been slowed down by racism as well as other factors.  
Of course you should note poor whites who also have suffered from generational poverty, dwarfs poor blacks living in poverty, as there are 5 times as many white people.  Why is it that poor whites haven't advanced after all these years? is it because of racism or other factors of living in a large country? 
I think one of the problems the black community has is that, once being in poverty and grouped together in large urban areas, its extremely tougher to break the cycle and when people there do become successful, they probably leave to go to somewhere more affluent.  And that only makes sense, however for every person who leaves, probably 5 more are born back into the same environment keeping a large group all in one area who are struggling.
In one of my previous posts I was talking about perceptions, both of how whites and other races view blacks and of how black people view themselves I think the speed of which the black communities are going to advance has a lot to do with that self perception and what people believe of themselves in their mind. The same exact thing is true for poor whites who never get out of that cycle. They see themselves as a certain way and often times are perfectly fine with staying in that comfort zone even if it means remaining in poverty. 
The encouraging thing is that African American College degrees are at an all time high, and more and more African American kids are going to college. I'm sure that will translate into greater wealth and then generational wealth as well as time goes on and the trend continues.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



   You do know you're doing a disservice to blacks who just want to work and be a part of the American dream right? 

    There are some whites who will read your comments and think all blacks think like you do when I know for a fact they dont.

    You're breeding hatred just like Al and all the other poverty pimps.....yet you're not even making money off of your behavior.

   You're a pawn,nothing else.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 6, 2019)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...


Your statement that most black men raise their children with love, education and respect is not supported in the statistics. Check the percentage of Black families with single Black mothers. Many black men do, but not nearly enough to turn things around in the Black communities around the country.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No. Only Howard Stern, if you believe it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 6, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



What are you going on about? It’s hard to understand illiteracy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


I hope you aren't pulling our leg, because that was one of the most remarkable posts I've ever read.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 6, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...


He is pulling your leg like a Stretch Armstrong!


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2019)

He’s a black racist


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You do know you're doing a disservice to blacks who just want to work and be a part of the American dream right?



I think I know more about blacks than you do and that the only disservice I would do for blacks is to actually allow you to continue believing the garbage trash like you do. 



HereWeGoAgain said:


> There are some whites who will read your comments and think all blacks think like you do when I know for a fact they dont.



I think I know more about blacks than you do and that I know for a fact WE do. 



HereWeGoAgain said:


> You're breeding hatred just like Al and all the other poverty pimps.....yet you're not even making money off of your behavior.



You're the one breeding hatred and I'm doing better than you financially.

You're a joke.

Certainly this post can't be here if posts are being deleted for personal attacks.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> He’s a black racist



Prove my racism.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



It is only remarkable because it's what you want to believe.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It is supported with facts. A man and woman cohabitating are counted as 2 single people. But this you need to have a father in the house as a cure all is fake news.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You do know you're doing a disservice to blacks who just want to work and be a part of the American dream right?
> ...



  LOL......I retired 8 years ago at 46.
And here's the thing...I dont care one way or another about black people,just like I dont care about white people.
     I look at the person,not their color,unlike you.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I am not telling you to leave, I am telling you that if you are not happy that you should leave, the flag isn't changing and Kamalla Harris isn't giving you a free house.  You will grieve until the day you die, I am saying that there is a big World out there and patriotism for any person in any country is a good thing.  You can kneel if you want but if I see you I am going to stand in front of you and it's going to look like you want to suck my cock

Try caring about the flag, it just might care back


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Is that why every third person in Chicago is dead


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


You are right there is no reverse racism, as such Kamalla Harris giving out homes based on only the color of a persons skin is racist.

Enjoy the truth as it will set you free


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


Very well done IM2


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...


He is crying to his Mommy


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



That's a lie. You see color just like everyone else.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



I know the truth. And the truth says that a race of people that have built everything they have by excluding others based on skin color can shut up whining about it.

Harris isn't giving out homes to anyone nor does she plan to. Don't embarrass yourself by trying to show Harris plan for increasing black homeownership.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



So you are saying 900,000 people in Chicago are dead.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Harris has a different plan for medicare for all every week, she is also an admitted pothead that has a zero chance of being President unless the girl scouts ask


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Everyone living in Shitcago is brain dead...……………………

It's a pig sty


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



And I am telling you that the flag is not more important than making it so this country actually becomes what that flag represents. Posting a picture of somebody black saluting the flag is not going to change anything. God says we are not to worship a graven image. So excuse me if I think that being able to get citizenship into heaven might just be a little more important to me than the American flag.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Harris would be a better president than we have now.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh good one, you really had me going there. So the collapse of the Black community is Whitey's fault after all. Check.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You do not understand the flag, Americans show their pride and gratitude to the flag as a sign of respect for the greatest place on Earth.  A place that people are literally crawling climbing and digging into sometimes dying to get into.  Not figurately, literally.  You are a disrespectful fool and you will never feel the safety of a flag that actually worships you as one of it's children.

Respect your freedom, it was earned by good men of all colors who are all brothers and sisters under one tent of red white and blue


----------



## Frannie (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You will never know...………………………..


----------



## beautress (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


I hope your wonderful attitude reflected in this post catches on across the nation. If black men can discipline themselves and help each other learn to treat their wife well and have children only with the one he's married to, you'd be setting an example for white men, did you know that? If you can spend your life helping your brother to give his wife the stability of his hard work, support, and helping her with the kids, you will have stepped onto the same winner's circle as Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Bless you in your efforts, IM2. I am speaking from my heart and will put this on my prayer list for you to be given the strength and love for your brothers to encourage them to be better than white men. I love competition when it is used to make people do great things. I think you have a seed that can furnish this nation with better fate for black children, and you will see children having pride in who their mothers and fathers are that care enough for them to respect each other and the bond of a good family.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



Lol! Everything is wonderful just as long as we say what whites believe. Our experience doesn't count.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



It's very possible I might. Now I don't know why you're bringing up Harris and boasting how she will never win. Actually I do. So keep on assuming.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 6, 2019)

You're not wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 6, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Public policy created by whites, yes. But you can't collapse a community not allowed to grow.


----------



## beautress (Aug 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your experience should be equal pay for equal work, educational opportunities, and extra pay for incentives you take that add to blacks being put in the winner's circle when they win. You're half there already after Michael Jordan, Magic Johnson, 90% of the AFL and NFL teams, and a fair share of baseball players who hit them outta the park. Some of your actors have outpaced all others, and although he fouled out in one avenue and got jail time for it, Bill Cosby was so good you couldn't see the color of his skin for the gift of himself he gave on stage and television screen. He's possibly one of the best actors who ever lived. Look at the game of golf. In my lifetime, the best player who ever said "fore!" may have been none other than Tiger Woods. Some of my life's favorite songs were sung by black women and men whose voices were pure silk. We all got a New Attitude with Roberta Flack, R-E-S-P-E-C-T with Aretha Franklin, and whistled as though we had a day at sea when Bellafonte crooned "Day-oh!" or unwound with so much laughter we formed tears with Bobby McFerrin's "Don't worry, be happy."

You guys beat us whites in everything else. Why not go for the gold and keep your plan to beat us at staying married to the same person for life?  I nominate you to be the coach of this.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2019)

Candace Owens for POTUS 2024. Except to IM2...she's Uncle Tom (Aunt Tom) because she is intelligent and tells it like it is. Poor IM2 would grovel at her feet if he ever took her on with his bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Candace Owens for POTUS 2024. Except to IM2...she's Uncle Tom (Aunt Tom) because she is intelligent and tells it like it is. Poor IM2 would grovel at her feet if he ever took her on with his bullshit.



Candace Owens is as dumb as they come. I'd BBQ her ass.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



There are 40 million blacks. You described maybe 4,000.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 7, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


No, it was a fine neighborhood  but those three men in a van they wanted to kidnap a girl by opening the door but I saw them, I always look around me and they followed me with their van so I ran into a parking lot where they have a store to go in and that's where the black man comes in and told me what's going on girl? he took my defense and call the police, the police to chase the van and  catch them.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I am only speaking the truth. I am black. That means I grew up black. It means I have spent more time with blacks in every way than you ever will. It means I have had conversations with blacks about whites and racism you will never have.



Hello, IM2. How many convos have you shared with black Americans, specifically addressing GENERATIONAL CHILD ABUSE that Pres. Obama buddies Jay-Z (born 1971) and Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) speak about in public interviews & their violence riddled, female HATING popular American music art?

Sadly, I'm willing to wager zero.

Keeping it 100% REAL & Respectful.

"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates" By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews.com

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates
Jazelle Hunt Black Voice News.com
___
"Black women are destroying themselves and black men"

Black women are destroying themselves and black men - Streamable
___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri

___
"On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Sh**...." ~jazzyslim2005

___
"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha  

___
"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" ~LadyMocha

___
"How black Women sabotage their sons" ~Law of Polaris

___
"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me

++++++++++++++++++++++
The GOOD NEWS: Introducing 'SOULutions' oriented Child Abuse Awareness, PREVENTION & Education Advocate, California Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

California Surgeon General, Dr Nadine Burke Harris, MD, MPH, FAAP

Dr Nadine Burke Harris | Founder & CEO Center for Youth Wellness |

  

♥ Peace ♥
___
American *(Children)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## MaryAnne (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the black children being born by black children, with no father, being raised by a grandmother/grandfather and running wild. Morals are out the window. Tuff to swallow the truth sometimes. Excuses kill.
> ...




This has really been an interesting thread.

Excuses for why people do things is just that, an excuse. Each one of us is responsible for their actions. Does not matter who you are, what color you are, or where you were born.

Each one of us has a choice when faced with adversity. Do you rise above it, struggle on, or use it as an excuse?

The decision lies with you. You, and you alone make the choice. I am sick of excuses,whines, fear mongering, hate and jealousy, blaming others!

Start with yourself.


----------



## MaryAnne (Aug 7, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am only speaking the truth. I am black. That means I grew up black. It means I have spent more time with blacks in every way than you ever will. It means I have had conversations with blacks about whites and racism you will never have.
> ...




Do you honestly think abuse happens only in black families? I am here to tell you that is a lie.


----------



## MaryAnne (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am only speaking the truth. I am black. That means I grew up black. It means I have spent more time with blacks in every way than you ever will.  It means I have had conversations with blacks about whites and racism you will never have. The you don't speak for all blacks argument just doesn't hold water when you hold up the opinion of one black as representative when they validate your racism. So you go find a black non right forum, express your opinions of blacks and see what you get.
> ...



How many of these mass killings have been black males? I can think of one.


----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Well, I don't know how you want to hear this, so I'll say it slowly if I can. There are 380 million people over here right now. What I said about Michael Jordan may not be what I meant. He's not one in 40 million. He is one for sure in 380 million in America, and to the best of my knowledge, there has NEVER in the history of basketball been anyone like him. EVER, on the face of this planet. We are quite graced to be living right now, because of the best athlete in the world that Michael Jordan was in his prime. There will be generations ahead who will not have his peer, unless he has grandchildren, generations removed, maybe one out of a thousand who could match him, and it will not be in my lifetime, and that close call could die at an early age if he lacks a stable set of parents who kept pictures of him, stay married through prodigy #2's 25 years until he is a pro, and that's only if he cares for the game of basketball, or if it is still popular as it is today when he gets here. He will also have to be blessed with a similar height or within an inch if he has the best foundation muscles in his legs to help him effortlessly jump as high as Michael could. He must also have the gift of perfect rhythm, and a thousand other traits we can scarcely identify of the refined things he could do with a basketball, often from half a court away, and quite often at the professional 3-point line. He's like an Einstein of basketball. I was trained in sports in college, have travelled among athletes of olympic gold medals under their belts and their coaches. I'm telling you, there's nobody in any race that had mind over matter like Jordan did in his prime. Baby, he was one in 7 billion alive today, and I'm pretty certain that unless Mr. Jordan is cloned, we won't see any comparison with his fluid aplomb in running, passing, teamwork, jumping, hitting nothing but net time after time just for the sheer joy of hearing fans swoon out loud. Get it?

And you could take your 40 million blacks, establish in them a desire to excel in beating a path to family solidarity and total faithfulness to the cause of excellence in staying together and learning how to cope with divisive differences through Christian (yes, Christian) behaviors that need to be learned just like fidelity, self-control, personal determination, goal-setting, saving for old age with a nest egg that is only touched after age 70, and then with caution, because a few hundred thousand dollars can evaporate in a year if you are careless in spending, and if you plan on a diet that will help you live in good health to the age of 95, and you have 25 years from age 70 to 95, do the math. a million divided by 25 is $40,000 a year., and the cost of living in 50 years it takes one of your children to get there (if they are 20 years old now) could be higher than that for two people in one year. If you want to travel a couple of times a year to say a foreign country or two, you're going to need $25,000 for a 8-country cruise around the Baltic Sea, or the Mediterranean, or a trip to Africa to find the countries your mother's parents ancestors came from as well as your father's parents ancestors. That's just what stuff costs. Social security by then will only pay gas, electricity, food, water, and some medical. If house insurance now is $2,000, in 50 years, it will be $8,000 for a regular place, and if you got the American dream because you worked very hard and got very lucky in a stock purchase, you could afford a lot of things. If you had bad luck, you could still save some money so you can replace a car every dozen years or so, with a modest auto. Getting by on social security is not going to ring any bells in the near future because instead of giving people their social security with interest accrued over the years, our Congress decided around the time of the Johnson administration to dip into Social Security by voting it in, after it was set up to accumulate interest for participants. If you understand how bad that is, try saving $8,000 for paying taxes on a modest home when between the two of you if you are both still living, you might get just under $2,000 a month with $500 out for utilities and water, and food is going to go through the roof if you think the costs are high now, think again about paying $700 for two to make their own food out of the store they purchase raw foods to cook and process more cheaply at home. Eating out is approximately twice that, and if you lose function in the knees or hip replacement stuff, you will be eating out and frequently, because nobody feels like cooking and doing what has to be done to prepare vegetables and meats for cooking and making desserts.

Forgetting can also waste money. If you forget to put the food away after meals and cover and refrigerate it properly, you can grow enough mold in it you will never see on the counter in a kitchen warmed by a recent use of the oven, or someone gets thrifty and turns the air conditioner off on the warmest night of the summer. You will have enough mold in that food the next day to spend a month in the hospital trying to survive your tummy and gi tract issues caused by food poisoning, unless it's botulism, in which case, one or both of you will wind up in the morgue, so no worries after that about paying bills that do not go away after retirement.

My point is, good luck, and do what you can for your 40,000,000 people with re to their family life. If you do that, you'll never have to worry about being anyone's idea of a second class citizen, although you already aren't second class in any way, shape or form. If you can figure out a better way to do it than just simple, down-to earth hard work, thorough thinking things through to the end, go for it. Encourage as many college kids to become stock exchange brokers or have market training and learn how to make money trading in that way, the do's and don'ts of investing. That way, at least a few young people will be there for you when you're older to help you remember what to do. And remember, if whites can do it, blacks learning to do it have as good a chance as any to learn how to win on the markets. Just make sure you always tell the truth, avoid routing the savings accounts or you will not get to go on the vacations you planned, but not to worry. Keep investing, and one time you'll not have worries any more about the picky things I described above.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


>


ROFLMFAO ....You are a hoot!

If you want to see pictures of deadbeat Africans 
you have to look through mug shot albums,
or the DOC website...Other then that, they’re dead

These ghetto trash, welfare living, 
5 baby daddies, African skanks
are living off of welfare and get a lil sumthin, sumthin
from the money baby daddy is making selling drugs
to get their nails done and their nap did

This way, when they get busted for dealing 
baby momma will put money on his book,
take his phone calls, look for a lawyer, post bond,
and drag her skank ass with their doomed offspring 
up to the prison every weekend to visit him

How many babies daddy died in Chiraq these past weekends...
Not enough!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 7, 2019)

MaryAnne said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Then I suggest you bring your ass here to Chiraq


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


Alright, I'm gonna enjoy seeing what IM2 is up to here.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 7, 2019)

MaryAnne said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



00Apparently he does. Every single one of his "off topic" statements is an attack on black parents.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 7, 2019)

Gee, what a shocker....

5 in the morning and police cars with sirens blaring
flying down 59th street and headed East

Fucking African thugs, 
they can’t kill each other off fast enough for me


----------



## Frannie (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol. Tell us again that Trump will never be president

Harris is a racist pot smoking retard

Enjoy, believing in the tooth fairy


----------



## Frannie (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So all (((whites))) believe the same things.

Enjoy kneeling, get kneepads because nothing is changing for a racist fool like you

Why don't you tell us what all whites believe?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 7, 2019)

MaryAnne said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Hi, Rookie. Thanks for setting me straight. I never knew or realized non black citizens are capable of abusing children.

I feel so out of touch.

Peace.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Interesting.  All I said was a supportive remark about the importance of a good father figure in a boy's life mirroring your own comments and from that you took:

Whites are not experts on blacks though they claim to be (which would imply blacks are also not experts on whites!).
How I deal with issues in my own personal life you know nothing about.
Women you don't know and the boyfriends they have.
Racist crap and that apparently not having a dad is just more racist crap.  I guess only blacks can be without a father (which IS racist crap!).
Some bull that kids growing up without the governance of a father (which was the whole POINT of your OP) is a false assertion!  You just called yourself an idiot!
Whatever, dude, I tried to give you some benefit of the doubt despite not buying into your whole spiel, yet you continuously prove again and again that not only are you an idiot and a mega-racist, but a flaming butthole.  So be it.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 7, 2019)

MaryAnne said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What about the 10000 shot in chicago


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  Nope...
I treat everyone equally.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Waiting on the other racist shoe to drop.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Yea, but you admittedly have an above average brain.  What about the rest of society?  

And what you had was white skin.  So you could go to Alabama, Arkansas, or any other white city and fit right in.  

Most successful people got help along the way.  You seem to want to ignore that in a poor black inner city ghetto, no economic opportunity exists.  No one to help get you your first break.  I'm glad you did it on your own but that's just not how most Americans made it.  And many, probably you too, don't remember the help you got.  

Ever hear the saying Republicans believe they were born in the log cabin they built with their own hands?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> It's funny how you guys are. For example, fakenews was all about it when I  made the OP. And it was because I said the things it needed and wanted to hear from somebody black. And what I see from you guys is that in order for this nation to come together in your view, blacks must forget and deny what's being done to us. We must all accept only your versions about the lives we live. And if we don't and actually take a stand against it, then we'll be told about the Africans shooting each other in Chicago.
> 
> And for some like olde english, I must genuflect and enumerate the things I have been wrong about according to him. Yeah, I learned something. That there are whites who lack the moral character to understand a system they created that stomps on other people doesn't magically change because of a signature on a piece of paper. There are whites that think racism is only comprised of a few nasty words. There are whites willing to ignore huge problems in their own community to lecture others based on a false narrative passed to them through the generations. And even as they believe that, they tell us how the past is done.
> 
> ...



A-fucking-HA! There's the other racist shoe! You ain't learned a damn thing!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I just found this out and thought you'd find this interesting

*Owsley County*


*R D. Trump* 83.8% 1,474
*D H. Clinton* 14.6% 256

Did You Know The Food Stamp Capital in the U.S is a Town That’s 99% White? |

Owsley Country is 99% white, the food stamp capital of the USA, and 84% of those fuckers voted for Trump.  

Some Republican on another thread tried to tell me that all the people in red states who are on welfare are Democrats.  That's impossible.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Slowly yes but the progress is not happening fast enough.  So far only 175 top CEO's have signed the diversity pledge.

175 Top CEOs Pledge to Diversity and Inclusion Initiative - Ivy Exec Blog

The reason they signed this pledge is because things are not right YET.  Slowly we are getting there no thanks to conservatives/Republicans/Racists.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Someone discriminated against me because I'm Greek, White, a woman, gay, fat, a muslim, jewish, mexican........

Get the fuck over it.  

I think we need to separate blacks who live in nice/safe communities from inner city ghetto blacks.  I don't feel nearly as sorry for blacks who live in nice neighborhoods as I do ghetto blacks.  Ghetto blacks were born into a shitty situation.  Suburb blacks just need to take that fucking chip off their shoulder and stop thinking all of us are racist when really only about 30% of us are.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 7, 2019)

"How can black people rise up and over come?"

The answer at minute 4:30


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I'm not a Republican . 

The notion that privilege is skin based rather than wealth based is racist as all get up.

I have a niece who was a teacher for many years in L.A. in a mostly black school district.  She was young, idealistic and very liberal.  She just loved it when a student showed an interest in education. The problem was that precious few black children were. 

The same irresponsible and unruly kids who show utter contempt for education turn into irresponsible adults who whine all day long about the imaginary racism they face. It's just a fucking excuse and it is not one I am buying for one second.


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 7, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


But that is not a social problem. That is one individual black woman. I'm sure could just as easy find a white women who has kids to multiple fathers. Most white kids don't even have father who isn't strung on meth these days.

Every social problem that faces black people is the result of racism-white supremacy.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> MaryAnne said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


He isn't attacking black parents. He is criticizing those who aren't.

Information that you are unwilling to acknowledge is not "Off topic" no matter how much effort you or IM2 apply towards squashing it.

Instead of teaching your kids race hatred, belligerence, and excuse making, if you taught them to value education, to take responsibility and to work hard, guess what?   We would not be having this conversation.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



This thread is an example of how deep the racism is in a lot of the whites here. When the OP was written the rush to congratulate me and to tell me how I suddenly became more enlightened. What this thread has shown is that for some whites, we will never progress on matters of race unless blacks forget our history and individual experiences to only see and agree to our lives in the manner whites tell us.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Larry Nasser raped over 150 little girls. Do we use this as an example to say that whites as a whole have a problem with child molestation? No, and whites like the idiot posting that video would be the first to holler about black racism if we did so. Others would start crying about how we should look at individuals. But that doesn't work for blacks. Yes, the root cause of the problem blacks face is white racism.

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”

To intelligent people, this says that racist public policy by whites has made blacks and Hispanics poorer than whites. Not single parent families, out of wedlock births, or a single black woman having 15 kids.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 7, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



How do you define "social problem"?  Do you agree with this link about social problems?  Social problems - Wikiversity

According to that link, poverty is an example of a social problem.  The black lady in the youtube video is in poverty not because of racism and white supremacy.  She is in poverty because she had 15 kids, apparently without sufficient support from the babies' daddies.  And yes, social problems are faced by individuals.

White people face social problems also, and racism and white supremacy are clearly the cause of all problems white people face.  Is it not possible that there are some common causes for the social problems faced by both black people and white people?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Well there is some truth to what you say and some truth to what I'm saying.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Every social problem that faces black people is the result of racism-white supremacy.







Here's comes PAUL, competing for stupid jerkoff lazy mfer Number 1.
In other words, he's saying that Blacks would be just 100% FINE if they just WERE NOT STUCK IN AMERICA!  Or any other white European country.

AND THEY OFFER AFRICA AS PROOF, where African technology, literacy, education, health and standard of living are JUST FUCKING FINE!

Case in point:  When Edi Amin kicked all the Indians out of Uganda so that they could 100% take over and run their own country themselves!  And within a year, the nation was in ruin.  Or when the South Africans kicked the Brits out and that quickly turned into a shit fest.

. . . yet for some crazy dumb reason, you can't GIVE them a free ticket to fly back and live there!!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



That's easy to say since we run/rule the society in which you live in.

And if blacks were better you could show us some black cities that are a good example of properly run black cities.  You can't?  Oh yea, it's whities fault.  I guess that's true since the state  is probably run by whites and the federal government is run by whites.  Hell, even in a all democratic city/state white run corporations are still responsible for not hiring black people.

Maybe you should leave this country.  Or you should all move to GA.  Make GA a great state that shows white America blacks can do it on their own.  Make Shaq the sheriff and Kamala Harris the Governor.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



My first reply to this was deleted. It was an honest question. It was asked because the comment was made that white supremacy was the cause of all problems whites face. This silly tactic just increases the animosity. There aren't many black women having 15 kids like this one. It is an extreme case and it's only use is an attempt to try justifying a white racist opinion. Poverty in the black and white community is nowhere close to the same, nor are they created by the same things. It has been shown that racist public policy is why blacks are poorer than whites and there is no similar determination for whites because it's not so.

Therefore the root cause of poverty for whites is not white racism and the same can be applied to all other social problems with perhaps the exception of mental health. So considering this, there can really only be one thing that can be asked:

Are you crazy?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Every social problem that faces black people is the result of racism-white supremacy.
> ...



In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You came to that conclusion long before we responded.  In fact no matter what we said you were going to say that.

The fact is, your original post is right on the money.  

At least now I know you 100% understand where we are coming from.  You understand what we view as the problem with black society.

I agree with you when it comes to white society being unfair and racist towards blacks.  But that doesn't change the fact ghetto blacks are stuck in the hood because no one outside the hood would ever hire them.  And there are no jobs in the hood so what is a hood dweller to do?  They can't stay and they can't leave as long as they have that ghetto mentality and vocabulary.

And good luck getting out when you are a single mom with 2 kids.  You and your children are stuck in the horrible place you live and it's YOUR FAULT.

What do you mean agree to our lives in the manner whites tell us?  Do you mean we won't hire you if you don't speak proper english on the job interview?  I agree, we won't.  

I have this black lady that lives near me.  She is friendly and I made an attempt to hang out with her but it didn't happen.  The day I knocked on her door her mom/son came to the door, told me she was sleeping and couldn't come to the door.  Ok, so I tried.  Then I ran into her at the grocery store and after talking to her for 5 minutes, I could tell she was very ghetto.  And not pretty enough for me to want to fuck.  So, I haven't gone back to invite her out again.  I'm sorry, but we have nothing in common.  I don't mind her being a neighbor as long as she doesn't ghetto up the place and so far she hasn't but I have nothing in common with her.  Any black I'm going to be friends with is going to have to talk like Obama.  Is that wrong?  Sorry, it's the fact.  Same as I wouldn't hire someone who can't speak professionally.  

I don't think it's wrong for me to like/dislike whoever I want.  I may not like white hillbillies either based on the stereotypes I know about them and their stupid accent.  You know what I mean?  And they may not like me.  My favorite Dave Chappelle skit is when the one white guy tries to live in a house with a bunch of ghetto black people.  They terrorize him.  You think it's just a joke but I went to an all black school.  That wasn't a joke.  That's pretty much how blacks treat whites who are in the minority.  We have to make up for 400 years of oppression.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Every social problem that faces black people is the result of racism-white supremacy.
> ...



Well his come back to this is that whites (England) ruled Africa for hundreds of years and so we ruined Africa too.  Until we came along Africa was just fine.  Just like the Indians in America were great before we got here.  Only one problem.  The indians in America back then acted a lot like Boka Haram does today.  In other words they were savages.  It's not like Indians were living peacefully before we came along.  They killed, kidnapped each others women, etc.  Same for south americans and africans. They were wild savages until we came along and civilized them.


----------



## Frannie (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Do you believe that all flags are bad or just the us flag


----------



## Frannie (Aug 7, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


How did you research that most white fathers are strung on meth


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 7, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


It must be nice to never have to be responsible for a single thing you do or say..

I sure wish I had that privilege.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Sorry, I left out a couple of important words.  Racism and white supremacy are clearly NOT the cause of all SOCIAL problems white people face. 

And yes, I did pick an extreme case with the lady with 15 kids.  But that case does show that not every social problem faced by blacks is caused by racism.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Just like the Indians in America were great before we got here.  Only one problem.  The indians in America back then acted a lot like Boka Haram does today.  In other words they were savages.  It's not like Indians were living peacefully before we came along.  They killed, kidnapped each others women, etc.



Yeah, just when Whitey was done with them, they were down to a percent of two of their former population size.

And you have the outstanding, unsurpassed temerity to speak about "Boka Haram", and "savages", and you weren't looking into a mirror.  There is just not enough there there for there to be any hope to disabuse you of your self-serving delusions.

"Savages", no less.  As an unreconstructed racist, you may have your inability to hide it count for you as a redeeming quality.   ...   Nah, just kidding.  It's just the absence of shame, or even the capacity for it, which is the signature trait of those befallen by invincible reactionary innocence.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 7, 2019)

White racism against blacks is one of the reasons for the social problems black people face.  That's what I believe.  And that racism is a small fraction of what it was more than 50 years ago.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 7, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the Indians in America were great before we got here.  Only one problem.  The indians in America back then acted a lot like Boka Haram does today.  In other words they were savages.  It's not like Indians were living peacefully before we came along.  They killed, kidnapped each others women, etc.
> ...


Well, that's one  vote of support for Boko Haram, anyway.

It is very informative to hear you support what they do.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the Indians in America were great before we got here.  Only one problem.  The indians in America back then acted a lot like Boka Haram does today.  In other words they were savages.  It's not like Indians were living peacefully before we came along.  They killed, kidnapped each others women, etc.
> ...



Can anyone translate what this person just said?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Did you understand what that person said to me?  I didn't.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


He is an Islamist

You dissed Boko Haram and it triggered him. After he indulged in racism by referring to "whitey", he accused you of racism for considering the behavior of Boko Haram as savage. 

Most of the rest was just convoluted window dressing calculated to look impressive without saying anything .


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne said:
> ...



 Why would you be ignorant enough to ASSume that my children(who are responsible adults) were taught race hatred and not taught the value of education?

Child abuse happens across racial lines, and for an ignorant person with a selective agenda to specifically focus on one race is not consistent with someone who is actually concerned over it occurring.

He is nothing but a catalyst for other ignorant people like you to perpetuate
 stereotypes.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...



Nice tactic.. False white flag attack huh?? 


 But it's REALLY not that far from the basic tenets and beliefs of Nation of Islam is it??  As far as black responsibilities being ignored....


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> It's a bullshit attempt to deny the fact that single parent homes are not the root cause of our problems.



Which root you wanna kill off?  It's universally known that fatherless families are much more likely to be poverty inflicted, have worse educational outcomes for the kids, and produce kids that have social and behavioral problems.. 

You can RUN from the obvious.. But trying to say that RACISM causes all those effects is pretty laughable.. Ask Louie Farahkhan.;.  HE wants to get at some roots of problems you tend to ignore... 

So did the Klan tho.. Lynched a bunch of white guys for being moral-less soul-less dead beats... So it doesn't follow that Calypso Louie has ALL the answers... And neither do you if you can simply ignore MAJOR causes of failure and strife in the hard parts of town...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 7, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bullshit attempt to deny the fact that single parent homes are not the root cause of our problems.
> ...


Do you think it would help any if he went ahead and TOLD the folks at afro.com that they are white racists spreading lies?

I mean , they might not have realized and he has all those advanced degrees and all.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bullshit attempt to deny the fact that single parent homes are not the root cause of our problems.
> ...



I don't have to ask anyone. You are the one running. You consistently try to argue against 30 years of research. You're wrong and that's all there is to it.

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*

Fatherless families are not the problem. Fatherless families may be the prime cause for poverty in the white community but as long as you discount white racism you cannot come to an accurate conclusion no matter what. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. As you are white you want to dispute this but as this study shows, you really can't.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 7, 2019)

MaryAnne said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



Yes you’re right they’re each responsible for being evil at the end of the day.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You doing a search and  finding a link to afro.com to use in order to argue your racist bullshit isn't going to cut it.

black unwed mother rates - Bing

I  tell you what, you read all this then come talk to me. Because I have.

Home | soba.iamempowered.com

And I mean you read every page of every report starting in 2011.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> White racism against blacks is one of the reasons for the social problems black people face.  That's what I believe.  And that racism is a small fraction of what it was more than 50 years ago.


When you turn black and live what you believe will be credible.


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > He’s a black racist
> ...



You hate whites


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > White racism against blacks is one of the reasons for the social problems black people face.  That's what I believe.  And that racism is a small fraction of what it was more than 50 years ago.
> ...


Well that certainly ends the discussion.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

*"This has really been an interesting thread.

Excuses for why people do things is just that, an excuse. Each one of us is responsible for their actions. Does not matter who you are, what color you are, or where you were born.

Each one of us has a choice when faced with adversity. Do you rise above it, struggle on, or use it as an excuse?

The decision lies with you. You, and you alone make the choice. I am sick of excuses,whines, fear mongering, hate and jealousy, blaming others!

Start with yourself."*

There is blame, excuses and reality. I started with myself and that's how I earned a scholarship to get a college education. It is how I woke up at 5:30 on winter mornings and walked across campus to the wrestling room for 4 years, and then went to class. After class, It was time for afternoon practice, then back to the dorms to study. I wrestled so that meant there were days doing this when I could not eat. And still in all of that I  got a bachelors degree. I pursued my masters while working the close at a fast food joint.  I can go on but these dumb ass arrogant denials of reality by dismissing truth as whining and blame has got to end.

I'll be damned if I am lectured to by a female who is part of the number on benefactor of AA. And I damn sure won't be lectured by a gender that can marry their way into upward mobility. I helped build 3 organizations. I did not marry a partner who was building one. So drop the blame and whine argument. That argument is for stupid, intellectually lazy, morons. Life is complex, and when you start looking into the laws and policies made at every level in this country, when people of color say something about this system, excuses, whining and blame has nothing to do with it.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



It does for me. Because you're stating an opinion that you have been shown is wrong by multiple people. So until you actually live the day to day as a person of color, your belief is not grounded in experience.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



Prove that.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


I'm not buying it.....What's the angle?


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh, so your experience is superior to my experience.....Wow!


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


My experience living as a black man is more extensive then your experience living as a black man. You just don't get to try twisting that into racism.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Oddball said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



You're late to the party.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I just saw a great episode of blackish. It is a great tv show. Reminds me of all in the family where they dealt with real life problems in America.

They explained how blacks are racist to other blacks based on darkness. They said it started when slave owners put the light skinned blacks in the house and dark skin in the fields. And to this day there’s sort of a back and forth between blacks on darkness. Light skinned blacks feel superior and have light privilege but are seen as soft by dark skinned blacks.

Ok, so I can see how we as slave owners created this but knowing that this conflict exists, why do blacks continue to do this to each other? You can’t blame us if you know what happened but continue to do this to each other. Makes it seem like blacks are no different than whites.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I think in that kind of alternate reality, stats and facts and logic and reason are considered lies if they run afoul of the "mission and the message"...

And not BECAUSE they are little "white lies"... They'll pummel any person of color that doesn't heave to THEIR politics and their definitions...


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You and the dog are the ones living in an alternate reality.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> “The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.




You mean like the welfare state? Like INCENTIVES to split up families? Like advocating a punitive death tax that sucks the success out of any recently successful Black family.. SURE... 

There''s all the policy of "lowered expectations" at failing schools who just go thru the motions of educating kids that are not motivated or supported so they CAN appreciate learning... 

I'm with you on all that.. BUT --- nothing's gonna change at a Federal level to FIX any of that. And the folks suffering are making the same mistake over and over again --- voting for BIGGER and more MUSCULAR govt at the state and local levels -- when in your brains you KNOW these cats are useless, corrupt, and unmotivated..

If policy is ONE of those roots, it's BURIED AT CITY HALL and the State House...


----------



## Jackson (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


IM2, I taught in the inner city.  It was 1/3 Hispanic, 1/3 black and 1/3 white.  An Asian spattered here and there.

By far, the easiest parents to work with were the black parents, some were grandparents bringing up their children.  The most difficult to work with was the Hispanic, usually about the language, but when there was an interpreter, it didn't usually help. The poor whites were the least to try and make things better, not uneducated and half I would say did not care very much.  The Asians were great.  Very helpful and cared.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You doing a search and finding a link to afro.com to use in order to argue your racist bullshit isn't going to cut it.
> 
> black unwed mother rates - Bing



That's only PART of "fatherless" families.. The REST of the horrid numbers are in  "wed" families that don't last more than a stroller ride.. So that's NOT the complete bill for the damage... Here's your TOTAL "gap" that counts.

Children in single-parent families by race | KIDS COUNT Data Center

TWO out three families for Blacks, ONE out four for whites.. You can't bullshit your way out of that gap... Does more damage than I do as a "white racist" --- am I right??? 



IM2 said:


> I tell you what, you read all this then come talk to me. Because I have.
> 
> Home | soba.iamempowered.com
> 
> And I mean you read every page of every report starting in 2011.



You link to HomePage at SOBA and tell us to read every page... Does that include the Senate Intel Committee pages?? Because that's not gonna happen.. I'll gladly read their take ON THIS TOPIC.. And since you've "read every page" -- I'm SURE you everything on that site annotated and bookmarked... What do they say about the efffects and magnitude of fatherless families????


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Main problem that doomed the native tribes of the US was --- 

A) An Open Border policy   and 

B) Division and in-fighting between tribes... 

Ring any bells for ya???


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


"The dog"    I like that.


Is there a better symbol of all that Is good with this world than a dog?I don't think so.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Go Dog Go.

Count me in Dog's reality!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Candace Owens for POTUS 2024. Except to IM2...she's Uncle Tom (Aunt Tom) because she is intelligent and tells it like it is. Poor IM2 would grovel at her feet if he ever took her on with his bullshit.
> ...


lol. In yer dreams maybe.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Gracie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Nah. I'd make her cry. All she tries to do is talk over people. She doesn't know anything, but to you she's great  and intelligent because she says what white losers like yourself needs to hear.

There has been another black female conservative that Owens has been running from:


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Fatherless families are not the problem.



Hello, IM2. How would you convince this kid MATERNAL SINGLE PARENTING is not a problem?

FATHERLESS CHILD SHARES TEARS n PAIN -


IM2 Two qwik questions about wealth and white racism...



 

Peace.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 8, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatherless families are not the problem.
> ...




BOYS need good fathers or men in their lives ..no way around it 
that disqualifies 78.3 percent of democrat soy boy half a fag beta males 
 

Dad or a halfway decent MAn wont make ya go to transvestite freak show story hours at the public library 

IN NYC library's are homeless shelters where the can enjoy porn on the computers


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 8, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Main problem that doomed the native tribes of the US was ---
> 
> A) An Open Border policy   and
> 
> ...



There's a guy to help you out:

"This attack is a response to the Hispanic invasion of Texas. They are the instigators, not me. I am simply defending my country from cultural and ethnic replacement brought on by an invasion."​


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 8, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Hello, DY. If my mom intentionally deprived me of having a dad to look out for me, I'd be resentful. 

Most likely I'd still love her, though I would not be happy with the choices she made.

As for gay folks, personally, another adult's sexual preferences is none of my business.

However, American children and teens raised by SELFISH, incompetent, immature mothers* FAILING TO PROTECT HER KIDS FROM HARM,* is my business!

Frankly, I have no idea why men are sexually attracted to other men. Maybe they are born to love men, or maybe at a young age, *THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* they are conditioned to enjoy same sex relationships...

In this disturbing broadcast, an apparent emotionally troubled Chicago woman's asserts large numbers of CHILD NEGLECTING MOMS are FAILING to protect our Nation's most precious and cherished assets from sexual predators!

This *ADULT LANGUAGE, EXTREMELY NSFW* video is filled with genuine human emotion and PAIN.

*"Emotional Woman Wants Her 'TRIFLING SAVAGE' Sisters Destroyed!*" ~Chyna Fox


Peace.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Don't forget about a 10,000 year difference in technology as well.  Basically, the Indians like the Africans were still living a Neolithic lifestyle, and confronted with ships and swords, steel and muskets, that was just a recipe for disaster.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Not buying what you're selling man.. I'm wagering you had NO PROBLEM with the flag when YOUR tribe was holding all the political power.. And the same stinky shit was happening in W. ChiTown and B'more....


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 8, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



OK I'll add -- 

C) Lack of investment in the sciences, exploration and R&D...


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 8, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Main problem that doomed the native tribes of the US was ---
> ...



Wow --- the guy used the word "invasion"... He also wrote as much about GW and eco pressures and a desire for "progressive style" population control.. Also hit on corporate America quite a bit.. MSLSD and CNN didn't tell you that part did they...

AND -- you have the tiny balls to squeak this out after telling me in another thread that "The Hunt" is just a movie... No chance of inflaming a defective mind there ---  RIGHT HYPOCRITE? 

More on topic -- haters and supremacists are TRULY damaged people who's minds are filled with junk.. So they are often lumped into a nice clean "classical" package ala KKK and Neo Nazi.. But in our current world, more often than not the young haters that act out are FILLED with hate about the Earth being destroyed and Capitalism is greed and evil.. It's truly HARD to make the case that ANY ONE person or comment would sway them.. 

It would take a massive project to get them to think for themselves... Haters are like that...


----------



## IM2 (Aug 8, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Your stupid ass can only repeat right wing crap. My "tribe" has never held all the political power. And I have never worshipped the flag.

How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy | Demos

Stop repeating that silly fact free crap. Learn how things really happened  junior.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 8, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Gawd.  You are the one hyperventilating about the Indian tribes' infighting, and how they brought about their own demise, and how that should ring a bell.  And you are wondering why anyone of your school of thought thinks about ways to prevent the demise of the nation?

Look, I think we agree, the nutcases who are degenerating into actual shooters act on their own dysfunction.  There is still an element missing, though, and that's the "justification" for what they are doing.  Any society, and those with the biggest bully pulpit in particular, better be careful not to deliver exactly that.  Anyone who fails to heed this has a hand in the killings that are carried out in his name, or, failing that, armed with with the rhetorical ammunition he provided.

Where is your moral compass in all of this?  There is no invasion, no existential threat to the nation, and your ideological proximity to the El Paso and the Christchurch shooters should trouble you, at least a bit.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Your stupid ass can only repeat right wing crap. My "tribe" has never held all the political power.



You forget when kids in elementary school singing songs of praise to BHO when your tribe owned all of the WH and Capitol hill.. It was a RARE and SUDDEN outbreak of patriotism for the left... 


Well so you're pissed that long time mainstream Dem WHITE warrior won the mayor's office... You'd have NO problem with large multi-colored donors backing a Black mayor... 

Good for you.. You realize the changes are gonna come locally.. NOT from an inept, incompetent, corrupt Federal govt.. Problem is -- when you continue to vote for BIG SPENDING, BIG NAGGING, leftists of ANY color -- you are not gonna get solutions and results...


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 8, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> And you are wondering why anyone of your school of thought thinks about ways to prevent the demise of the nation?



Hey clueless.. I'm here FIGHTING the demise of my nation.. Trying to keep you party animals from destroying the walls, the liquor, and furniture while you wrassle to the death... 



Olde Europe said:


> Look, I think we agree, the nutcases who are degenerating into actual shooters act on their own dysfunction.



Seems like we might.. But that's not the political horseshit analysis of the situation.. Not EVEN the media presentation of the root of the problem.. It's HATE -- but it's NOT classic "white supremacist" hate. And there's virtually NO guarantee that the weak thought processes involved EVEN HAVE "an ideology. 



Olde Europe said:


> ny society, and those with the biggest bully pulpit in particular, better be careful not to deliver exactly that.



So why is there a different standard for ONE member of leadership and adulting here?  The media has lost their freaking minds, there's junk as statistics on most everything that nobody analyzes critically.. How come Congress and the Media don't have to ACT and SPEAK as leaders?? 

You get 2 awful choices from 2 decrepit, dying political parties and you all vote for winners.. We're "winning" so much --- my country heart and soul is dying...


----------



## MaryAnne (Aug 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


That is what kills me. They think all shiftless people are black. I know white people who are shiftless,lazy, use welfare and enabling families to scrounge off all their lives.


----------



## MaryAnne (Aug 17, 2019)

Frannie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



And Trump is a lying, narcissistic blowhard who pays off porn stars and deadbeat failure of a business man so bad US banks want nothing to do with him.

He is also one of the most ignorant Presidents,ever!


----------



## Frannie (Aug 17, 2019)

MaryAnne said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Actually the porn star was ordered to pay trump 

La la la


----------



## DustyInfinity (Aug 18, 2019)

Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?




NEVER, in the minds of people like IMATool.  Whitey must PAY PAY PAY and then pay some more for conquering the primitive African race of centuries ago then daring to set them free as mere equals.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?



Do white people like you ever consider how long whites have played the race card?


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?
> ...



Since the issue is about more than slavery,

*Do white people like you ever consider how long whites have played the race card?*


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?



*Do white people like you ever consider how long whites have played the race card?*


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 18, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?



What IMATool fails to comprehend is that when you invent the deck and own the cards and make the game, you can play any damn card you want.  If you want to get into the game, it is up to you to try to win within the framework, not say:  "Hey, my hand ain't worth shit, so all my cards should count for triple so that I come out even!"


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...



You don't get to play the race card for 243 years then whine when others are playing within the framework of the game.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 18, 2019)

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



It's our game.  You have no say in the rules.  You're lucky you get to play at all.  The day you actually start playing within the framework of the game, it'll be your game too.  Right now, you haven't a clue even what the framework is, otherwise, you'd already be winning it.  Quit living under the delusion that just because you're dealt a hand, that this entitles you to win.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Aug 18, 2019)

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



That is pretty cool.  Past mistreatment gives you unlimited victim power.  You can shoot people, burn down buildings, and it is never your fault.  That is impressive.  Doing drugs, dropping out of high school, don't look at me because life isn't fair.  Bye the way, I realize all races do this stuff.  Life = unfair, nothing is my fault.  How awesome is it that everyone is evil except you, and everything you do is sunshine.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




Hey Dusty,

I have some old employers who gave me a raw deal.
I have one or two lawyers who cheated me.
I had a bad ex-wife,
a bum car that was a lemon,
my parents were ripped off in a whiplash case, 
a TV channel that cancelled a show I waited all week for,
my supermarket over-charged me on a sale item, 
and my great grandparents in Austria and Germany got royally screwed!

Who do I see about getting all that straightened out?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 19, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?



In real life, NOW.  In a discussion, we have to be honest about how life in America isn't fair for poor black kids.  It's a lot easier for a white kid to get out of poverty than it is a black kid.  Just the fact that most hiring managers DO have bias and are white, puts blacks at a disadvantage.  In other words, way too many racist white hiring managers in America still.  Blacks still WAY TOO under represented in the boardrooms.

WHEN will this be over?  When 96% of CEO's aren't white men.  Way too much diversity in America for all of our CEO's to be WHITE MEN.  You think they are smarter than the rest of us?  No smart indian men?  No smart Chinese men?  No smart women?  No smart blacks?  No smart hispanics?  No smart arabs?  

You think there is a justifiable reason why a country as diverse as ours is still being controlled/ruled/run by all white men?  

This is the good old boys network and it needs to be broken up.

If 60 or even 70% of CEO's were white men, that I could understand.  That I could defend.  But 96?  Come on people.  Wake up.

And you would think I would love it because I'm a white male.  Actually, I think fairness would be better.  Because these CEO's aren't guys like me.  They are rich boys who come from rich parents.  They are who become CEO's.  Even my brother went to Michigan State and got a masters and he's a VP of a fortune 500.  Guess what he will never become?  A CEO.  They went to ivy league and they have connections.  Connections I don't have.  You see, I realize that to these rich white men, we are all N*#*$rs.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Aug 19, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?
> ...



I can't say I understand, I can't. I know it has been maddening to be called a racist the last couple of years in particular, and going past the last 30 years.  If it is that annoying for just a few years, I can't imagine what it would be to be judged unfairly like minority communities.  I would be extremely angry.  From what I can tell, things are getting better.  People my age and my son's age think judging someone by race is ridiculous.  That is why I find it puzzling that Democrats are going all in on race.  Demonizing people isn't going to improve anything.  Things are not fair, but picking fights with people isn't helping anyone.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the black children being born by black children, with no father, being raised by a grandmother/grandfather and running wild. Morals are out the window. Tuff to swallow the truth sometimes. Excuses kill.
> ...







77% black births to single moms, 49% for Hispanic immigrants


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You cannot be serious! Black families today are to blame for their own demise. If your perception were true, there would not be successful black families.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Well I just read your post and I would say back it up with numbers or facts

If this is just being whiny then okay

Many races suffer from the same things you moan about

 Of the 11 million families with children under age 18 with the percentage higher for woman but there are also men

There are many reason why its a single family but hey 

Still if you compare current income levels to those 50 years ago you would see improvement. 

Maybe you expect to much in 50 years from a race that has had  to deal with 400 year of oppression and slavery


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Aug 30, 2019)

Blacks are inferior, every body knows this..

It is best to just know your place and try to do your best....the sooner you stop thinking you are as good as whites, the sooner you will be at peace...

Listen to great philosophers like Jesse Lee Peterson and Candace Owens, they speak eloquently on this subject


----------



## Godboy (Aug 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You know what? I have been wrong.
> 
> The civil rights act was signed over 50 years ago. Certainly in 50 years we should have been able to catch up with whites. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us  black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.
> 
> ...


I wonder what it felt like for you to tell the truth for once.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 30, 2019)

Another bullshit post, seeking attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 30, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Blacks are inferior, every body knows this..
> 
> It is best to just know your place and try to do your best....the sooner you stop thinking you are as good as whites, the sooner you will be at peace...
> 
> Listen to great philosophers like Jesse Lee Peterson and Candace Owens, they speak eloquently on this subject


It is hilarious that you think you are making some kind of point about Republicans when Democrats have absolutely no regard for the lives of the white people that they endanger, destroy or even terminate.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I notice sealybobo chimed in. And he's happier than a gay man at boystown. All is good if you say the things whites want to hear. You don't fix 189 years of damage in 54. And you especially don't fix it if the same racist attitudes exist within the group of people that caused the problem.
> ...



And it turns out, women are no better.  My brother has this old woman who he wants to get rid of but she's threatening to sue because of age/gender discrimination.  All she had to do was sign the paper and she'd get 6 months pay.  She was playing hardball and wanted to demand her own terms, 

long story short, he fired her on Saturday.  No 6 months pay, no splitting amicably.  He just decided to let her sue and let the chips fall where they may.  She fucked herself.  

So women do the same shit.  I work with a few ladies who are administrative.  They complained to the boss because the only people in the office who can come and go when they want are guys.  Well ladies, they are salespeople.  You are administrative.  If you wanted a sales job you should have applied for one.  Now you are going to compare your administrative job with their sales job?  Fuck you ladies.  Sorry, but fuck you.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 3, 2019)

I was very impressed with you op, IM2.  I'm sure it took a lot of soul searching, reflection and objectivity.  As others have said, the problem here is that there are not enough black role models to make the impact needed.  But the knowledge is there for others like you can be part of a movement that validates the role of the black father and hold it in high esteem.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2019)

I find it funny that people are still responding to a thread where I  made up an OP I don't agree with just to prove that white racists will only accept opinions from blacks who say what they want to hear.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I find it funny that people are still responding to a thread where I  made up an OP I don't agree with just to prove that white racists will only accept opinions from blacks who say what they want to hear.


You only have positive responses to whites who agree with you.


----------



## rjs330 (Sep 12, 2019)

MaryAnne said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Ummm....we don't ALL think that. Who said all shiftless people are black? Please point to a thread or post that says that.  There are many white folks that are shiftless, lazy and use and abuse the welfare system. Your statement is biased and baseless.


----------



## rjs330 (Sep 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I find it funny that people are still responding to a thread where I  made up an OP I don't agree with just to prove that white racists will only accept opinions from blacks who say what they want to hear.



I find it funny that black racists only accept opinions from whites who say what they want to hear.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it funny that people are still responding to a thread where I  made up an OP I don't agree with just to prove that white racists will only accept opinions from blacks who say what they want to hear.
> ...



When you find that black racist, let me know.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> MaryAnne said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Unfortunately for your lying ass, I have read the posts from some of your fellow racists. You entered here calling my OP a winner and that OP is not how I feel. It was a composite of the conversations I have  had with racists in here. So I decided to see what would happen if I said the things about blacks those like you NEED to hear. I knew what the outcome would be. Attaboys from all the racist who have chosen to believe such racist bullshit. And you fell right in line.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 12, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are inferior, every body knows this..
> ...


It is best to just let the utter stupidity of your comment, marinate in its own stupid juices.....


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rjs330 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




just look in the mirror and you will see a  black racist,,


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rjs330 said:
> ...



Nah, that's not what I see. Talking about what whites have done is not racist. You just can't take the truth.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


what truth???

and thaaats racist to say


----------



## IM2 (Sep 12, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



The truth our nations history shows. It's not racist to talk about that.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




key word being history,, meaning those things no longer exist and you bringing them up makes you a racist,,,


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> MaryAnne said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



One of you lying republicans suggested that all the people in Owsley County that voted for Trump were the blacks on welfare.  That's the welfare capital of the USA and it is 99% white.  So I was just debunking the bullshit lies that some Republican here said.  

This isn't the first time they've repeated that lie.  Or the first time I debunked it.

So you are just changing the subject when you say "we don't all think that".

And yes you do.  For example your arguments for why 96% of CEO's are white men suggest that white men are just more qualified/smarter/better than women and blacks.

You TOTALLY deny bias exists.  So without saying it, you're saying blacks/women just aren't good enough.   That's why in a country as diverse as ours, 96% of CEO's are white men.

And us liberals all that that's bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rjs330 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne said:
> ...


Actually I still agree with your original post, even if you think it's wrong, it sounded pretty fucking spot on to me my friend.


----------



## rjs330 (Sep 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, but when does the race card end?  Right now it is impossible for minorities to be racist or wrong in any way whatsoever.  Is there a point where that goes away?  When do people become responsible for themselves?
> ...



So you are getting a real grasp on life! Life isn't fair.  Not even for hard working white kids.  You should quit blaming others and take control of what you do have.  There are tons of opportunities out there for you.  You may never be a CEO, but so what. You can still have great success. When you stop blaming others and take control of your own life then you will be well on your way. You also have to have control of your own attitude.  You can be a successful positive person or a successful bitter one.  Guess which one will have the better overall life? 

And as far as most white managers being racist. That it is hog wash.  Most white managers are not racist. Most white people are not racist.  That's a cry of the weak. "I can't succeed because..." 

A lot of things are run by white men, because few blacks are entering those fields.  We have a university in my town. Guess what most of the blacks are doing in school? Playing sports and not taking advantage of some amazing schooling that could really get them a great career. We have one of the top engineering schools in the country. We have an outstanding Sciences program as well as a great business college.  If they took advantage of that, then they could be going places.  And what's even more interesting is that the coaching staff is VERY proactive when it comes to seeing the athletes do well in school.  It's just that most of them don't take advantage of that.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...



Are you a white hiring manager?  If you are, then yes, white hiring managers are not only racist they are ignorant of a thing called bias.

Most of those black athletes are getting communications majors and can't even speak after they get their 4 year degree.  I know, I went to college and knew black athletes with communications degrees.

Anyways, you are so ignorant on this subject I can tell I would have to write for 3 chapters explaining how/when/why and where you are wrong.  Ignorant and racist.  Probably more ignorant than racist but still both.

How do I know?  I've been proven to be a little bit of both at times too when it comes to this subject.  And you reply just screams ignorant.

First, I'll be willing to be it's not MOST blacks who are doing what you say they are doing.

And then go around the country and see all the black kids going to college.  

And it's not just blacks.  It's women too.  Not enough of them in the executive board room either.  So what is your excuse for women?  I know you have a bunch of excuses for why so few of them are in the executive board rooms too.  I'm not saying your points have zero validity but they are denying the facts.  No fucking way 96% of executives are white if it weren't for this bias good old boys network. 

No chinese, no mexicans, no muslims, no women, no blacks, no indians.  As diverse as America is, there's only one reason why 96% of all executives are white men.  Why?  Because white men are racists.  White America is racist.  But mostly white men.  

And I love it because I'm a white man.  But don't deny the obvious.

I think America will be better when it's run by a diverse group of people.  You think it'll get worse.  Why?  Because you are a racist.  See?  Easy.


----------



## rjs330 (Sep 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> rjs330 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne said:
> ...



So you don't have any evidence that shows we think all backs are shiftless. I didn't think so. One Republican was wrong and now all of them think blacks are shiftless. 

My arguments why CEOs are mostly white suggest blacks and women aren't good enough? Hmm... Care to quote the argument where I suggested that? Oh wait you admit that I didn't say that, then accuse me of saying that. Your pure bias is noted.

Let me be clear. Racism exists. Bias exists. But the truth is it's the left that holds the bias these days against the blacks. It's the left that keeps telling us and telling the blacks they have to have help to succeed.  They can't do it on their own.  We've got to put in place all these things cause they can't do it on their own skills, talents and hard work.  That's just nonsense. 

Black people are human beings and are fully capable of succeeding in their own merits.  They are smart, talented and have the abilities needed to succeed.  They also have the same opportunities as everyone else.  They can graduate highschool in the same numbers as everyone else.  They can go to college and get into ANY field they want to.  There is no "whites only" degree. 
I've got a black son in law and a black nephew, black grandchildren.  They are all fully capable of succeeding in their own merits.  They don't need leftists telling them they can't.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rjs330 said:
> ...



I'll give you this.  Rather than only telling white hiring managers they need to do more, we need to also tell blacks and women they need to do more in order to make it to the executive boardroom.  My brother told this young female intern that for her to become him one day she needs to do 4 things

Will you:  

Come in early and stay late
Take on the hard projects no one else wants
Be willing to move to China tomorrow
and finally 4th, your answers can't change in 10 years.  In other words, the young girl answered yes to all his questions but what about in 10 years.  She's 22 now.  Doesn't she want to start a family by the time she's 32?  That's why most women don't make it to the executive boardroom.

I saw this on facebook and thought about you.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rjs330 said:
> ...



You think it's the black men in America's fault they are so under represented in the executive board rooms of America.  You think they all go to school to play basketball.  What a racist attitude.  Geez!  LOL

Imagine how insulting that is to all the black men in America who have MBA's and a lot of experience but none of them are ever chosen to be leaders.  They claim it's racism.  I tend to agree with them that bias must play a role.  You deny it.  So that's why blacks won't vote for you.

You try to spin it and suggest that we are telling blacks they aren't smart enough to achieve without things like affirmative action and diversity programs?  That's just stupid.  It's not the blacks intelligence that is the problem here.  It's the bias or racist white male hiring managers who think blacks aren't as good.  Or women will one day want to take 6 months off to start a family.  Even if it might be true with the person you are interviewing, that bias is holding blacks/women back.

While Black History Month 2018 will long be remembered as the year that we all went to Wakanda, it will also be notable for a less happy reason. There are now only three black CEOs who head up _Fortune_ 500 companies, down from six on the 2012 list. The last time black representation at the top was this low was in 2002.

In total, there have been just 16 black CEOs at the helm of _Fortune_ 500 companies since 1999. 

The racial diversity of _Fortune_ 500 boards isn’t much better. Four out of five new appointees to boards in 2016 were white, according to last year’s _Board Monitor_ report from Heidrick & Struggles.

the idea that the talent pipeline is long and complex, and the path to the C-Suite (or any place you dream to be) starts at birth. It has given us the courage to elevate the thorny issues of history, state violence, image-making in marketing and pop culture, and the systemic barriers people of color and other under-represented groups have always faced. 

And yet, there is clearly a movement afoot, as big companies in the _Fortune _universe are increasingly finding ways to do well in business by doing good in the world. This includes tackling issues of race and justice in their workforces and in the markets they serve.

So, for now, let’s call these often disappointing diversity numbers a lagging indicator, a sign of the bottom that will only be visible from a more inclusive perspective yet to come.

And let’s keep having these uncomfortable conversations with empathy and grace, as we few, we happy few, we band of siblings, continue to do the work in the face of very troubling odds.

I know, I know. Inclusive-talk is weird sometimes. But I wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rjs330 said:
> ...



Even as politicians, pundits and the business community work to increase the number of women in the C-suite, Thompson’s departure is a reminder that the highest levels of corporate America are also severely lacking in racial diversity. Black CEOs will lead just .8 percent of America’s top companies once Thompson steps down. When Marvin Ellison takes the reins of J.C. Penney in August, that share will grow to 1 percent.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have been wrong.
> ...



Really? Most black men do that?

70% of black babies are born out of wedlock. 

40% of black mothers are single moms.

African-American family structure - Wikipedia


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Here is where I show you conservatives how to be fair and balanced.  I've been saying all day that white hiring managers are bias and that bias is hurting blacks.  But so is this.  This may have more to do with why so few blacks in America are CEO's.  If blacks are only 10% of our population and 72% of them are born out of wedlock, no shit very few of them are making it to the executive board room.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 12, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The structure of the American family is changing for all races.  

Many couples are choosing to raise children together without being legally married.

This does not mean they are raised by a single parent, as your stats show.


----------



## rjs330 (Sep 13, 2019)

IM2 said:


> rjs330 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne said:
> ...



Let's unpack this shall we? You said the following:

. There are far too many black women left out there alone. Far too many of us black men spend our days playing dominos and drinking when we should be with our kids. As men we could save the black community by getting married. We could teach our kids how to act which would decrease violence in our community.

We agreed with this statement, thought it was a winner. Yet somehow you think that's racist.  Let's look at that 

In 2018 65% of black families were single parent families.  The African American Dad is missing. With blacks composing about 12% of the population yet committing 28% of the violent crimes there is a problem.  You don't think having the dad's at home teaching the how to act wouldn't help? Man it seems like we care more about your community than you do. Yet that's racist.  It's apparently racist to believe that intact families and dads that are actively involved teaching their kids is a good thing?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 13, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > rjs330 said:
> ...



What he is claiming is that back when black men were being good fathers, they were still being kept down and discriminated against.  So he's suggesting that going back to being fathers and raising their kids right won't change white racists or whites with bias against blacks but I disagree.  I think as we see the black community improve we will stop thinking these negative stereotypes.  And I think black people would realize that the job market isn't as racist as they think.  It might actually be true that blacks are not doing as well as whites because too many of them are in 1 parent homes.  It might actually be true that a kid born into poverty with no dad has no chance, but a kid born into poverty with a dad has a much better chance.

They are beginning to provide some evidence suggesting there is a measurable difference in how well children fare on average in single-parent families.

Those whose parents had divorced were more likely to fail to progress at school.

Children who were in what the researchers characterised as a "fragile family", where parents were cohabiting or there was a lone parent, were twice as likely not to graduate from high school.

Prof McLanahan said the data showed that even a child in a stable single-parent household was likely to do worse on some measures than a child of a married couple.

"Having two adults who co-operate to raise the child, who give time and money, means there are just more resources than one doing it,"

On both the basic education skills and the outcomes, children in single parents appear to be worse.

"We measure their wellbeing levels, of depressive symptoms, of how they're feeling, their levels of anxiety and so on. And we tend to see they're also doing worse - also on that dimension," said lead researcher Prof Emla Fitzsimons, from the Institute of Education.

Do children in two-parent families do better?

And this isn't about blacks.  This is about one parent families.  They do worse.  PERIOD.

And if Don Lemon is correct that 70% of blacks come from single parent homes, that's got to be a huge contributing factor to why blacks aren't doing better.  In other words, it's their fault.


----------



## rjs330 (Sep 13, 2019)

Let's parse paragraph #2.

The OP says

We have had ample chances over the past 54 years but instead of taking advantage of the many opportunities America provides, we have wasted our time and money in a doped up drunken stupor while letting our communities become crumbled down cesspools of crime and instead of taking responsibility, we blame whites.

Much of this is true.  Studies have shown the African American Community has the highest drug use/abuse. What is the HS and College graduation rate? What is the crime rate in the inner city areas?

The African American community have the lowest HS graduation rates and the lowest College graduation rates.  So with the highest drug/ abuse coupled with lowest graduation rates are their opportunities being taken advàntage of? There is NOTHING preventing more HS graduation or college graduation.

Crime happens everywhere. But overall statistics show there is more in the urban areas. As Baltimore shows there are some pretty bad areas in the back community. Who is responsible for cleaning up crime and cleaning up the community? I want the answer to that. Isn't the community responsible? By the way that includes the city which the community is a part of.  A partnership between the community and the communities government is necessary for this.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 13, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> Let's parse paragraph #2.
> 
> The OP says
> 
> ...



The only argument us liberals can come back with is, "it's not their fault".  True or not, that's the past and enough is enough.  We are talking about what needs to be done moving forward.  Black people seem to have two different arguments.  One, they say that their communities are not fucked up.  Then when you prove to them they are fucked up, they say it's not their fault.  Well they have to pick one argument.  Either their communities are not fucked up or they are and it's not their fault.

Here is a story we are hearing about in Detroit.  3 "thugs" from Detroit went into Dearborn and went on a crime/murder spree.  And they wonder why cops treat young black men differently than young white boys.  Young white boys don't typically go on killing sprees.  

*Boys, ages 13, 14, 17, charged with murder in Dearborn homicide, armed robbery cases*
*Jamel Philson, Demaurio Dismuke, 13-year-old charged with felony murder*

*DEARBORN, Mich. - Three teenagers -- ages 13, 14 and 17 -- have been charged with murder in connection with a homicide case and two armed robbery cases in Dearborn, officials said.

You can watch the arraignment for the 14- and 17-year-old boys live in the stream posted above.

Jamel Marquise Philson, 17, of Highland Park; Demaurio Dismuke, 14, of Detroit, and a 13-year-old boy have been charged in connection with the incidents.

Dismuke will be waived and tried as an adult, authorities said. The 13-year-old boy will have an adult designation, which means the judge can sentence him as an adult or as a juvenile or create a blended adult-juvenile sentence.

49-year-old woman robbed
At 9:35 p.m. on Sept. 6, Dearborn police officers were called to the 7000 block of Steadman Street.

Police said Philson, Dismuke and the 13-year-old robbed a 49-year-old woman of her personal property.

The 13-year-old boy was armed with a handgun, according to authorities.






29-year-old woman killed
At 9:52 p.m. on Sept. 6, officers were called to the 7840 block of Bingham Street in Dearborn.

Authorities said Saja Khalid Al-Janabi, 29, of Dearborn, had suffered a gunshot wound and was on the ground near her car.

Do you see why we put Arabs in Dearborn?  They are a buffer between us whites and the black community. 

Al-Janabi was taken to a nearby hospital, where she died due to her injuries, police said.

Dismuke is accused of robbing and shooting Al-Janabi while aided and abetted by Philson.

Philson and the 13-year-old are charged with felony murder, larceny of a person and armed robbery, officials said.

Dismuke is charged with felony murder, larceny of a person, armed robbery and two felony firearm violations.

56-year-old man assaulted
Dismuke is also accused of firing a shot as he and Philson were fleeing the scene after the homicide.

Dismuke fired the shot at a 56-year-old Dearborn man, according to authorities.

Dismuke is charged with assault with intent to murder and a felony firearm violation.

I'll bet you these three boys won't become CEO's.  So black people, please don't tell us it's our fault that there are no black CEO's.  You only make up 10% of our population and 70% of you aren't being raised in 2 parent homes.  Most CEO's come from two parent homes.  It's not racism.  It's bad parenting.  

OMG I've become a conservative all of the sudden.  LOL*


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 13, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...



This story proves my point 

The case has resurfaced questions about college access, race and privilege.

Tony Jack of the Harvard Graduate School of Education is the author of _The Privileged Poor: How Elite Colleges Are Failing Disadvantaged Students_. He thinks all parents caught up in the scheme should serve time — regardless of how much they paid to cheat — because of their intent. He says Huffman's 14-day sentence shows a racial bias.

Actress Felicity Huffman Sentenced To 14 Days In College Admissions Scandal

14 days?

The parents allegedly paid a consultant who then falsified academic and athletic credentials and arranged bribes to help get their children into prestigious universities.

In my desperation to be a good mother I talked myself into believing that all I was doing was giving my daughter a fair shot. I see the irony in that statement now because what I have done is the opposite of fair," she wrote.

This story proves things are far from fair.  These are the rich brats who get into the best schools.  Idiots like Trump and Bush end up becoming CEO's.  NOT the most qualified.  NOT our best and brightest.


----------



## rjs330 (Sep 13, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> rjs330 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



While there are stories like this (which was perpetuated by a bunch of leftists) it means nothing to the CEO issue. Can you prove that the vast majority of CEOs are not the best a brightest? If not then it's just whining. 

Too many people whine and complain because life happened to be unfair here and there.  It's jealousy. Prove it.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 14, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rjs330 said:
> ...


Trace back the privilege guys like trump and bush used to help them succeed.

Life isn’t fair. That doesn’t make it right and we must strive to make it mor3 fair. To not would be what the privileged would like us to do.


----------

